# The Official Pumpkin Ale thread



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I buy extra Blue Moon in the fall to get me through the winter.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Do they sell it (or any variation of it) in Canada? I don't think I've ever seen Pumpkin-flavored beer before!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Nevermind, found out Blue Moon (renamed Rickard's here in Canada) has a Pumpkin Ale circulating here in September!
EDIT: Also found a few other Pumpkin-Beers that circulate in Canada in the fall:
http://www.beerincanada.ca/?p=470
http://www.beerincanada.ca/?p=435
http://www.beerincanada.ca/?p=452


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dogfish Punkin Ale is pretty good.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I've encountered some nasty pumpkin ales. They should have been called putrid pumpkin ale Still haven't found one that rox my sox.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

People seem to love or hate them, just like all flavors. I know people who actually like Bud and Miller!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

The first I tried was Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale, pretty good stuff. The Blue Moon Harvest is also tasty. I also found something in a 22oz bottle called Pumking from Southern Tier brewing, the flavor was not quite as "pumpkiny" as the others though, or so I thought.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't forget that ales are supposed to taste better at room temp. Cold kills the flavors. We did a test at our house of room temp vs. typical ice cold, and the flavors were pretty obviously different!

My faves:

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/45/74
Post Road Pumpkin Ale: The best balance in my opinion of spice and beeriness. That is so a word! 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/141/11819
Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/3818/38394
Southern Tier Pumking


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have never tried one before.I will have to get one and try it.
I like most beer esp corona.
I don't know if I could drink it warm tho.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Many people drink them expecting the ale to taste like a slice of pumpkin pie. Don't try it with that intent. Like other ales with a variety of spice in their makeup, the taste is there, often very subtle, some stronger than others.

I have a number of European friends who tell me this. I tried drinking beer at room temperature, and it was as I expected -- the same taste but a lot warmer.  No thanks!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Nevermind, found out Blue Moon (renamed Rickard's here in Canada) has a Pumpkin Ale circulating here in September!


Oooooh, now that I'm legal across Canada, I'll have to start paying attention


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Sam Adams Harvest and Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale is what I was drinking last year


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I too like Jack's Pumpkin Ale. But I LOVE Sam Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Love the seasonal beers and ales but probably only come across 3 besides the Blue Moon in our area.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the Harvest moon and the Sam Adams seasonal stuff. Can't have any this year unfortunately. Got a little pumpkin of my own on the way now.lol. Great thread btw. I thought I was the only one who got excited when they start coming out with all the Pumpkin ales. I'm not alone!lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Don't forget that ales are supposed to taste better at room temp. Cold kills the flavors. We did a test at our house of room temp vs. typical ice cold, and the flavors were pretty obviously different!
> 
> My faves:
> 
> ...


I've had a Smuttynose brew before and liked it, but not the Pumpkin, gonna definitely be on the look out for this one!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> . I'm not alone!lol



On Halloweenforum, you are never alone.


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

sam adams harvest pumpkin ale!


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Ichabod by New Holland is decent, but the artwork on the bottle is wonderful  I really like the pumpkin ales from Southern Tier, Dogfish Head and Post Road as well.

Not an ale, but has anyone been lucky enough to try Woodchuck's Pumpkin Cider? PA is super lame and won't let them sell it in the state, so I will be road tripping to OH to try and get some this Sept!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE pumpkin ales! My favorite being Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin....delish! My husband started brewing a few years ago, so we'll probably have some sort of pumpkin or fall ale brewing soon!


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pumpkin Cider? I have never heard of that but I guess that is the problem of living in PA. They carry the rest of the woodchuck line though.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, Pennsylvania's liquor is state controlled which means inferior in all aspects. I bought the Harvest Moon last year and it was good stuff. Jack's Pumpkin Ale is also good.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Any sightings yet?


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Actually, yes! Was out in South East PA, and found 2 Pumpkin Ales at Wegmans! Unita Punk'n and Allentown Brew Works Imperial Pumpkin Ale. The Imperial is very good, but the Punk'n is watery and not as strong of spicy, pumpkin flavor.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool! I'm actually in SE Pa. myself so that's a promising sign. Have you ever had any of Stoudt's beers? They're local and have a nice selection.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The store I work at (Giant Eagle ) started getting our Fall brews in last week. Sam Adams Octoberfest, Harvest Moon Pumpkin Ale, the Hex variaties, and Great Lakes Octoberfest.

Ive gone through a 6 pack of the Sam Adams myself already.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Nevermind, found out Blue Moon (renamed Rickard's here in Canada) has a Pumpkin Ale circulating here in September!
> EDIT: Also found a few other Pumpkin-Beers that circulate in Canada in the fall:
> http://www.beerincanada.ca/?p=470
> http://www.beerincanada.ca/?p=435
> http://www.beerincanada.ca/?p=452


we got this beer last year for my hubby's birthday, so it was at the Beer Store in Sept, he liked it, even saved one for display ha haha

thanks for posting a video review of it


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

I hear Weyerbacher Pumpkin Ale is on shelves already. I haven't seen anything here quite yet although I am pumped and can't wait. Last year Walmart had Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale on their shelves on Sept. 1st! 

Unfortunately the only kind I've ever tried is the Blue Moon stuff. It's pretty good. I once added a pinch of pumpkin pie spice to a glass, poured in the ale and it was even better. 
I really want to try Southern Tier Pumpking but don't think it's sold around here.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Post Road is my favorite so far.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I haven't seen any on the shelves around here yet. We like Buffalo Bill and Jack's Pumpkin Spice, although I admit I originally bought the Jack's just because I liked the little guy on the bottle. Didn't expect to really like it but I did! Another fall brew we like is Rahr Oktober Fest. Not pumpkin, but definitely autumn overtones.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Can't wait to try some this year!


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

The only one I ever had was Saranac Pumpkin Ale. Nice and spicy.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread really has me wantin' a pumpkin ale. I'm sure all this stress lately has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Cool! I'm actually in SE Pa. myself so that's a promising sign. Have you ever had any of Stoudt's beers? They're local and have a nice selection.


I have not, I actually live in Western PA, family lives in Eastern PA...I will look for them at our local distros!


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Saw that Sam Adams had a Harvest Pumpkin Ale in their Fall Variety pack...has anyone tried it? 

Got the Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale...I always want it to be good, but disappointed again


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Saw that Sam Adams had a Harvest Pumpkin Ale in their Fall Variety pack...has anyone tried it? 

Got the Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale...I always want it to be good, but disappointed again


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love beer!! All kinds.. And from a guy whos worked at bars for thr last 11 years its sad i dont know alot about all these diffrent kinds of pumpkin flav beer.. I usually just get sam adams october fest.. Been wanting to try the blue moon pumpkin. Jacks sound interesting!!.cant wait


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Our favorite Irish pub is having a "Great Pumpkin Patch party" on the 23rd and having all kinds of Pumpkin beers to try!
I can't wait! 
Will take notes and give a full report!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, kind of off topic and I haven't looked at previous posts....so has anyone else tasted the Woodchuck limited run of "Fall" hard cider. It is so much like fall in a bottle. It has cinnamon and nutmeg. It's like drinking a pumpkin pie. Chill it cold and it's wonderful!


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

I picked up two 12 packs of Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale last week because it was on sale. Haven't tapped into them yet though. lol


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

ZombieHousewife said:


> Ichabod by New Holland is decent, but the artwork on the bottle is wonderful  I really like the pumpkin ales from Southern Tier, Dogfish Head and Post Road as well.
> 
> Not an ale, but has anyone been lucky enough to try Woodchuck's Pumpkin Cider? PA is super lame and won't let them sell it in the state, so I will be road tripping to OH to try and get some this Sept!





Growler said:


> Ok, kind of off topic and I haven't looked at previous posts....so has anyone else tasted the Woodchuck limited run of "Fall" hard cider. It is so much like fall in a bottle. It has cinnamon and nutmeg. It's like drinking a pumpkin pie. Chill it cold and it's wonderful!


Picked up a 6 pack of both Ichabod and Fall Woodchuck while at the grocery store Wednesday. I've had Ichabod before and enjoyed it but had never tried the Fall Woodchuck before. I'm a huge Woodchuck fan but until this year none of the stores around here ever stocked the seasonal flavors. The Fall flavor is amazing, I almost love it as much as the Summer (blueberry & honey).

I've seen the Woodchuck Pumpkin online, love the black & orange packaging, but never tried it or even seen it for sale anywhere.


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

ZombieHousewife said:


> I have not, I actually live in Western PA, family lives in Eastern PA...I will look for them at our local distros!


Where in Western Pa are you around? I am from Western PA as well.

The Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale really doesn't have much of a pumpkin taste. You would do better with the Dogfish ale. The rest of the variety pack is top notch though and I would recommend them.


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

I have tried the Woodchuck Pumpkin cider. I liked it. It definitely has pumpkin in it, not just pumpkin spices and so has a slightly different flavor than what is normally expected in a cider.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in Pittsburgh....I do like Dogfish, but I think Southern Tier is my favorite. I wish our local breweries (Penn, East End) would create some Pumpkin Ale!


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Icy Feet of Death said:


> I have tried the Woodchuck Pumpkin cider. I liked it. It definitely has pumpkin in it, not just pumpkin spices and so has a slightly different flavor than what is normally expected in a cider.


Awesome! Hopefully getting some soon!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's not an "ale," per se, but Woodchuck's Special Reserve Pumpkin Hard Cider is AMAZING. I mean, I love Woodchuck's regular Hard (apple) Cider, and their limited edition Fall Cider, but the Pumpkin is really something special! It's hard to find, though!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, haven't seen that around in Pa, but this state is super lame with its state-controlled system. Picking up something this week. Bought a Magic Hat the other week, was all right, but glad I could buy a single (in Delaware) to try one first. I wouldn't buy a case of it. Lots of people seem to like the Dogfish brand.


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

ZombieHousewife said:


> I'm in Pittsburgh....I do like Dogfish, but I think Southern Tier is my favorite. I wish our local breweries (Penn, East End) would create some Pumpkin Ale!


That would be nice. I'm from Scottdale close to Greensburg. I have never had the southern Tier.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I love beer threads! If there was one thing I could ask of those posting, it'd be to describe the beers more - I do my best to seek out specialty, craft, and local beers. I like hearing "I like so-and-so beer", but the post usually ends there - why do you like it? Is it really pumpkiny flavored or more spicy? Like Frankie's Girl said - most beer is better at room-temp - is it true for your favorite pumpkin ale? I'd love to hear more about some of these ales especially ones I don't recognize (so I can hunt them down).

With all that said, I just had my first pumpkin ale of the season today!

*Shipyard Brewing Co. Pumpkinhead *"_Maine made ale_" (as the bottle states)
5.1% ALC/vol
6-pack = $_8.99_
Found at _Natures Food Patch, Clearwater, FL_

Today I found a new health-food store with tons of beers and wines (and local organic foods of course), so I picked up a 6 pack of these. They also had them in a 12 case.
Poured it into a glass when it was cold. Head was maybe a finger tall and disappeared quickly. Light golden yellow - almost like Corona color, but with just a hint more orange.
My wife and I both had a sip, and both had the same reaction - not bad, but not great. Initial flavor was bland (too cold). Mid-way through came the spices (nutmeg, allspice, cinnamon), and towards the end there was very subtle pumpkin (almost non-existent). Probably a 2 out of 5.
Immediately we decided to let it sit and get to room temp. And looking back, I should have just bought the 6 pack on the shelf instead of the fridge section!
It was a completely different beer at room temp. The taste still took a while to show up, but it wasn't bland... more like anticipation - the flavor showed up quicker than before and gradually grew (instead of nothing, nothing, something). The nutmeg, allspice, and cinnamon came through stronger and bolder, and, again, the pumpkin came last, but much more noticeable. 3.5/5

_Overall thoughts_: Not a _bad _beer. It left much to be desired. A bit too crisp and clean for my liking (website states that it's a crisp beer, so it lived up to that); I prefer warmer, smoother, heavier beers for fall. Do not drink cold (a good tip for most craft beers I imagine). I suppose this is a nice end of summer/beginning of fall beer - it has the light bodied feel like a summer beer, but of course the spices are for autumn. I'd buy it again and I'll be happy having the 3 bottles left from this case (had to make sure I got a good sampling ), but only if there wasn't another pumpkin ale to try (which there was, hehe.... a 1 pint bottle for $8... maybe I'll get it and it review it on my next trip)


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

As we speak, I am now drinking the blue moon harvest pumpkin ale beer. Its nice. Just relaxing with my beer and surfing all the fun comments off this site.  Close to Halloween Heaven.  I will have to try the Sam Adams now though. Maybe this weekend.....


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Glad to see the Pumpkin Ale thread is going strong already!*

I picked up a case of the Sam Adam's Harvest Collection - 6 different beers, though really only 3 that are "seasonal": the Harvest Pumpkin Ale, the Bonfire Rauchbier, and the Octoberfest (and the Octoberfest is a tribute to the style brewed in Germany and really has nothing to do with the fall season). I'll give reviews this weekend, but just wanted to thank everyone for posting. I also bought six different singles: Shocktop Pumpkin Wheat, Weyerbacher Imperial, Punk'n Ale, Blue Moon Harvest Moon, Saranac Pumpkin Ale, and River Horse Hippo-lantern pumpkin. Going to wait a couple more weeks before cracking those open however. I actually think a couple of them I have tried and hated in the past couple of years, but I just can't help myself. I seem to enjoy buying the beers more than drinking them, but it's part of my ritual for getting pumped for Halloween.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 29, 2010)

I am a long time homebrewer and beer snob  Felt the need to chime in about this room temp business. Although it's true that these sort of brews should not be served ice cold, they should not be served room temp either. What you're looking for is cellar temps. Cool part of the basement, beer out of the fridge for half hour, or 55 deg F for the thermapen geeky types. 

Since most of us here are handy I really have to encourage you to try homebrewing if you're remotely interested. Really rewarding hobby and crafting your own pumpkin beer is actually simple once you get the basics down. 

Anyway, I don't typically buy a whole lot of beer but I have tried some commercial pumpkin beers. I prefer Dogfish with its very restrained to almost non-existant spice. Body is not too heavy and just the right amount of roasted grain flavor to me. What I hate in pumpkin beers is a thick sweet overly spiced beer or just the opposite like duff light with food coloring added. For those looking for the best reviews/advice of pumpkin beers check out http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style/72

It will be a few more weeks for me get into fall/halloween beers. When it is time, my preferred beer for halloween if I were to buy one: http://www.greatlakesbrewing.com/uploads/Beer/Profile%20Nosferatu.pdf


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

zwiller said:


> I am a long time homebrewer and beer snob  Felt the need to chime in about this room temp business. Although it's true that these sort of brews should not be served ice cold, they should not be served room temp either. What you're looking for is cellar temps. Cool part of the basement, beer out of the fridge for half hour, or 55 deg F for the thermapen geeky types.
> 
> Since most of us here are handy I really have to encourage you to try homebrewing if you're remotely interested. Really rewarding hobby and crafting your own pumpkin beer is actually simple once you get the basics down.
> 
> ...


Great point about temperature. I never know what to call it and cellar temp is a much better description. I'm not sure what room temp really is, but I just know it's not warm and not ice cold (we keep the house cold - that's my excuse ) - though saying room temp can be misleading. Thanks!

I joined beer advocate a couple years back. I like it because they help out with finding some of the craft beers - I have a tough time finding a lot of northern beers here in Florida (heat, humidity a factor in shipping and storing? or just not looking hard enough)

I've also got material to do a homebrew - it's a 'brew in a box' type of thing given as a gift. Where do you get your materials/ingredients?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pumpkin Beer/Drink--- Which is the best?*

My husband has been trying different ales for the past few years, not too impressed with anything. Here's the deal, I don't really care for beer, but if there was one that tasted like pumpkin, not spices trying to immitate pumpkin, I might just like beer. 

*Do you have a favorite brand or one that tastes like pumpkin? Or is there one you hate because it tastes like too much pumpkin and you want more hops etc because I might like it though you don't. *


Thanks for helping out a non-beer drinker.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I like octoberfest best.. I just tryed bluemoon it was ok little spicy.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Kingcoop, did you change your avatar picture?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This thread here should give you some ideas on whats available. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105217-official-pumpkin-ale-thread.html


Theres lots to choose from with a variety of tastes.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 29, 2010)

Typically I try to support local homebrew shops but my "local" is over an hour away... I web order most ingredients here: http://www.northernbrewer.com/ They've got a great forum for asking all sorts of brew related questions too. 

Although there is an initial investment of some gear and time learning the craft, you can absolutely brew beers as good if not better than micros. 

Good luck with the brew!

So who brews the best pumpkin beer??? 



Homebrewers do


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, this is the thread I needed when I started a thread last night. Zwiller, I asked the same question last night. I, too, want to know who has the best pumpkin beer.... and do they deliver?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I picked up a case of Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale yesterday. I've had this before and it's obviously good beer for a repeat performance. Cool packaging as well. I've had Jack's Pumpkin Ale and liked it. One from Magic Hat which I didn't really love. A number of Oktoberfest beers are good as well, including Stoudt's which is local to me, and I know the owners.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

As far as delivering to your home, it depends on your state laws. Here in Pennsylvania the state controls everything alcohol related, so no. And I would like to get some Blavod Vodka, since they don't sell it here anymore. The state liquor stores are our only option. Concerning taste, it's hard to say. Some people drink pumpkin ale expecting it to taste like a slice of pumpkin pie (which I'm glad it doesn't), and dislike it immediately or are disappointed. The ones I've sampled are much more subtle, and you can taste a hint of pumpkin or a bit more, along with a mix of other spices. Some brands are stronger in pumpkin flavor than others. I started this thread to get some ideas and to hear opinions, and the people on the thread have delivered.  Keep it up.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I just discussed with my boss some ideas of crafting together a pumpkin porter. He's a hell of a beer maker so I look forward to seeing what he comes up with.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the Samuel Adams one is pretty good.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Hehe... I knew by the time I came to the end of this thread I would have found my husband lurking here!

Admittedly, I am more of a wine-er. I know not enough to be a snob, but I'm learning. I love a good beer on occasion, and I do like Sam Adams' Ocktoberfest. Perhaps, in conjunction with Ghost, we'll pointedly try many of your suggestions. I like many of his boss's brews and I'm beginning to develop a palatte for the richer beers with subtle nuances that follow the swallow. (Again, I have no idea how to talk beer talk!) I seldom drink a wine chilled and understand how temperatures are critical in blooming flavors and will heed some of zwiller's and DeadTed's suggestions as I taste beers in the future. Keep the suggestions coming! I'm sure we'll make our way through many of them!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I love all booze.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

The thread is making me thirsty. I'm looking over at the case of Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin ale on the bar as I write...Too early! Must resist!


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

It's five-o-clock somewhere! (At least that's what I've heard)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ewwww! LOL!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes! the Samuel Adams is the best pumpkin one! its called harvest pumpkin ale all tho i haven't found them in a 6 pack only the variety 12 pack that only has 2 bottles of those and the other 8 are seasonal ones too winter lager,octoberfest ectt kinda sucks but i still buy em! 
http://www.samueladams.com/enjoy-our-beer/beer-detail.aspx?id=fa331e9c-604f-4ccd-9a29-4dd64c9a993c


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin is delish! It tastes like pumpkin...but not too strongly. It's a strong beer though and a PA brewery...so not sure that you'd be able to get it outside of PA. But if you find it....get it! I'm not a beer drinker either...but I love this one.

My Hubby just opened a Elysian night owl pumpkin ale and was like "put this one on the forum!" LOL It is pretty tasty! 

I'm more of a wine drinker myself. If you're having a party and want some kind of pumpkin cocktail...I'm sure you can find some great recipes for a pumpkin flavored martini. I'll check it out and see what I can find 

Just did a search on line for pumpkin martinis...this one looks delish 

http://www.rachaelraymag.com/Recipe...h/drink-cocktail-recipes/pumpkin-pie-martinis

There are a ton of others that call for pumpkin flavored liquer...but they also say that it may be really hard to find at this point? Anyway....I'm not a vodka drinker per say....but now I'm craving a pumpkin martini


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just found a new beer at the same health food shop. It's called Pumple Drumkin by Cisco Brewers (Nantucket). Never heard of them or this beer. Will review it later when I have time - quick notes: Super-subtle pumpkin flavor (I could almost say it doesn't exist), but the spices are there. Very hoppy. My wife said it left a bitter after taste and she didn't like it. It's closer to what I want in an autumn beer.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've merged the "Pumpkin Beer/Drink--- Which is the best?" with the existing "Official Pumpkin Ale thread". The Red Hallows was asking about Pumpkin beers and this thread already has some excellent reviews as well as her thread filling up with very pertinent info that _this_ thread could use.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Red Hallows,*

Beer (like most things) is very subjective, so hopefully you have a place near you that allows you to buy singles so I won't feel as bad if you hate my recommendation. I love beer and I love Halloween but have never had a pumpkin ale that is worthy of buying a full case. Fact is I love buying pumpkin ales much more than I like drinking them. But in looking over my comments from prior years' forums, I would suggest you try Shipyard Pumpkinhead. My review from a year or two ago was as follows:

"this one has pumpkin for sure. It is described as a wheat ale on their website and has won plenty of awards. The best description I can give is that it is like drinking a glass of pumpkin pie. Every sip taste like a bite of a Mrs. Smith pumpkin pie; whether you like it or not depends on how you feel about that. My wife hated it instantly. I wouldn't want more than one in a night, and probably wouldn't want more than two in a year, but I would definitely have another next year. Don't buy a case of it, but if you want to drink a pumpkin ale then you have to appreciate their effort." 

I'll be trying some ones in the next couple of weeks that I haven't had before and will post my comments, but in past years I hated Dundee, Wolaver's, Weyerbacher, and Saranac. Sadly, I just bought the latter two again last week before reading my past posts.


----------



## EricVW (Aug 24, 2008)

Elysian’s Great Pumpkin is awesome as is their Dark O’ The Moon (a pumpkin stout...that's right, I said it). Probably not easy to find if you're not in the NW (and even then, not easy). Also try Pumking from Southern Tier if you can find it. Excellent beer as well and completely different taste than Great Pumpkin. Usually a little easier to find due to the size of the brewery & their distribution. In Seattle we have the luxury of having an annual pumpkin beer festival. If you're around the area, here are the details...I've been the last three years and it's a blast: http://elysianbrewing.com/greatpumpkinbeerfest.html


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Feltburner said:


> Beer (like most things) is very subjective


Absolutely, in the end drink what you like, how you like it! 

That being said, I bought some Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat, but due to medicine I am on, can not drink at the moment. Has anyone tried this brew, if so, any tips on what I can expect


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat*

I've been itching to try this since I bought one well over a week ago. Just saw the previous post so figured tonight was a good time to crack it open. Pours a cloudy but bright orange color with very little head (unless you follow their directions and pour almost all into a glass, swirl the remainder in the bottle then pour that into the glass). Aroma is slightly vegetal (though not really pumpkin-y) and spice, but then again allergies are wreaking havoc so I may way off from reality. Very light taste as one might expect from a wheat beer. Not getting much pumpkin flavor, but definitely tastes of fall spices. Good balance to them given the light flavor, though (since I'm not a huge fan of overly-spiced beers). A little disappointing given how much I was looking forward to it (the Shipyard Pumpkinhead is a wheat beer I reviewed a year or two ago and was one of my favorites, so I was hoping this would rank up there with it). Very drinkable though, and if they had it on tap at a bar I would definitely have a couple before the season was out.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

River Horse Hippo-Lantern Imperial Pumpkin Ale tonight. Had it a year or two ago and didn't like it much but I didn't remember that as I grabbed up every pumpkin beer I could find at the local deli. It's not as bad a beer as I thought it was the first time, but the complete lack of pumpkin flavor remains. Odd, since they say it's brewed with pumpkin puree. I taste fall spices but no pumpkin, but at least the spices aren't heavy. Virtually no head when poured but a nice deep orange color, it's an "okay" beer, but not a good pumpkin ale. Hoping to make the trip to Ron's in Exton to pick up some hard-to-find pumpkin beers that aren't at the deli or the crappy PA distributors.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the merge DeadTed. I posted the thread and then found this one and didn't know how to delete the first. Go figure.  

I still want a beer that tastes like pumpkin pie. That would be the best!!!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale*

I was very harsh on this beer last beer, deeming it to be the worst of all the pumpkin beers I had tried - "an overload of spice that made it barely drinkable" or words to that effect. Just finishing up this one and am not nearly as negative on it. Good deep orange color and a nice spice aroma got it off to a good start. Spices do overwhelm any pumpkin flavor in it, but they don't overwhelm the beer like I felt they did last year. A bit of a bitter aftertaste, but far better than I reviewed last year.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

I've noticed a couple of people here saying they are more of a "wine drinker" than "beer drinker". I did a search for any Halloween Wine threads but found none. As a wine drinker (okay, a drinker) who searches for Halloween-suitable wines (spooky labels or names) in October, perhaps the thread could be expanded to include wine as well? I currently have a bottle of Ghost Pines cabernet planned for Halloween night, but would love to hear of other suggestions. I completely understand, however, if the beer purists wish to keep the thread focused.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale - great deep amber color (though most have great color), weak head that dissipates instantly, and aroma of pumpkin pie spices (but not too strong). Nothing overly positive yet but of course taste is paramount, and it is a good-tasting beer; it is more of a "beer first, pumpkin ale second" brew, and I personally think that's a very good thing. If you don't like beer you won't like this just because it says "pumpkin" on the label, but if you like beer but hate pumpkin ales you might not mind this one. Not a lot of pumpkin flavor and not a lot of spice, but well-balanced and definitely a good seasonal brew. Now if we can only get them to put some effort into the label.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had Fegley's Devious Imperial Pumpkin Ale last night. Like almost every pumpkin ale I've tried, it had a nice burnt-orange color and minimal head. Weighs in at a hefty 9.0% ABV so it packs a kick. Tastes mostly of seasonal spices-it is brewed with ginger, cinnamon, nutmeg, clove and allspice. Very little pumpkin taste and had a slight bitter aftertaste, probably due to the high alcohol %. Not horrible but not one of my favorites.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Uinta's Punk'n tonight (an hour or so after some pumpkin pie). Funny how I seem to like all of these beers more than I did in the prior two years. Like most, it is more of a fall spice beer than a pumpkin ale, but very light on the spice. In fact, it's very light on everything, almost like a "Lite Pumpkin Beer". While not the best pumpkin beer by any means, it is probably the only one of which I could drink several in one night.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Saranac Pumpkin Ale*









Yes, it's me again. I'm keeping this thread alive until November 1st! Saranac Pumpkin Ale was one of my least favorites last year and is the rare beer to earn the dishonor again this year. Very pale orange color with zero head when poured. I thought it was too spiced last year with little pumpkin flavor; this year it has no pumpkin but the spices seem muted also. It tastes like a barely-spiced Lite beer, except for an odd aftertaste. I can't quite figure the aftertaste out - kind of a vanilla wax taste. Whatever it is, it isn't good. Definitely my least favorite beer thus far. That's two years in a row now- I hope my enthusiasm to buy the first pumpkin ales I see won't get me to buy this again next year.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I go with the Sam Adams harvest variety pack. This contains six varieties of beer including a pumpkin, and a very tasty beer called bonfire reichbiere.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Feltburner - we started a wine thread last year. I did a good deal of tasting.... and well --- I can't seem to find the thread and wine recommendation postings... It is lost _'hic!*'_ in the sauce _'*urp!*_ as they say. I'll hunt for - _#*! s'cuse me...*!_ for it .... and send the link. BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's the link to a beer thread started back in July that folks may like. It was in the Party-ideas, etc. category.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105833-beer-ideas.html


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

And the wine one:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105525-halloween-themed-wines.html


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

zwiller said:


> I am a long time homebrewer and beer snob  Felt the need to chime in about this room temp business. Although it's true that these sort of brews should not be served ice cold, they should not be served room temp either. What you're looking for is cellar temps. Cool part of the basement, beer out of the fridge for half hour, or 55 deg F for the thermapen geeky types.
> 
> Since most of us here are handy I really have to encourage you to try homebrewing if you're remotely interested. Really rewarding hobby and crafting your own pumpkin beer is actually simple once you get the basics down.


As another home brewer, I concur. If you're keeping your ale in the refrigerator and drinking it immediately when it comes out, you're missing a LOT of the flavor of the beer. That is, unless your refrigerator has a modified thermostat to keep the temperature in the 50's instead of the 30's. 

My own set up is a chest freezer modified with an external temperature controller, and 2 double tap towers mounted on top. Inside the chest, I can keep up to 20 gallons of beer (in 4 corny kegs) and 2 cases of bottles ready to dispense at the perfect drinking temperature.

Craig


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Does ale have to be a beer how bout a grog the old style like haunt punch


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Most grog contains alcohol. In my experience, the best modern grogs are made with rum. The British navy's traditional grog was made with very weak beer, rum, and spices. The inclusion of weak beer was because weak beer was made readily available to sailors because it was healthier than drinking barrelled water on long voyages. The non-sterile containers used for water were a breeding ground for all kinds of nasty stuff. Fermenting it into a weak beer introduced enough alcohol to kill most bacteria. Today, most grogs are made with rum, water, and spices.

Ale is a specific style of beer, made with a bottom fermenting yeast at room temperature. There are MANY varieties of ale, including Burton, India Pale, American Pale, English Bitter, Scotch, Brown, Old, Belgian, Dark, and all the varieties with fruit and wheat. The dark varieties include all the Stouts and Porters. The Belgian varieties include all the Trappist, Dubbels, Trippels, Blonds, Ambers, etc... Before being eclipsed by Lager beers, Ales were the product you'd get in a glass when you generically asked for "beer".


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

A friend of mine picked up a pack of Ichabod Pumpkin Ale. First time Ive tried it. Found it to be quit strong and had a rather bitter aftertaste. Nice to try a new kind, but Ill skip this in the future.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I've tried several pumpkin ales over the years and found Shipyard to be the best. Definitely try it if you can find it.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Thanks, SusieBoo!*

Will check out the wine link. Great screen name - my wife's two family-given nicknames are "Susie" and "Boo". Love all the recent posts, and agree with the recent one that Shipyard is excellent.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Punkin Ale by Dogfish Head is one of the best. I've tried a bunch and will blog about them eventually, but for now, that's probably my favorite. There are a lot of good Oktoberfest beers too, which are nicely spiced and just as good for the season.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Saw the prior comment and had the Dogfish Head Punkin Ale in the fridge so decided to have it tonight. Greater foam off the pour than most other pumpkin ales, and it lasted far longer. It has been mentioned numerous times on the thread to drink these beers slightly warmer than fridge-temp; this is one that truly gets better as it warms a little. It is still a little too spice-oriented to be one of my favorites, but the second half of the bottle was pretty tasty.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Not a pumpkin ale, but pretty Halloween-ish*









Mephistopheles Stout from Avery. Have to ration my pumpkin ales to get through the month so thought I'd try this one tonight. Wowie. And I say that as masculinely as possible. This beer packs a 16.8% ABV wallop. Tastes (STRONGLY) of dark chocolate, coffee and something sickly sweet, like black licorice. I hated it and swapped it with my wife for what was left of her wine as she likes stouts more than I. Okay, I admit it; I said "wowie" with zero hint of masculinity.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Never had Mephistopheles' Stout, but I love stouts. Sorry to hear it was such a abd experience! @Feltburner - are you on beeradvocate.com? If so, find me (Kooz).


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Kooz, not a member of Beer Advocate*

I do often read reviews there though. Mephistopheles actually got a good review there I believe. My wife is actually a big fan of stouts, but even she didn't like this one. She didn't mind it as much as I did off the bat, but later said it had a medicinal aftertaste, like some sickly-sweet cough syrups. Have you ever had Elysian's Dark O' the Moon pumpkin stout? I have never been able to find around here, but sounds tasty and has an awesome label.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think I've ever had a pumpkin stout; sounds interesting though. I'm in the NYC area--I'll see if I can find it up here.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Williamsburg Alewerks Pumpkin Ale*









Wow, I think I found a new favorite. This reminds me very much of Shipyard's pumpkin ale, which I find humorous since Beer Advocate gives a horrendous rating to Shipyard yet Williamsburg gets great reviews. Nothing extraordinary off the pour in color, head or aroma, but this beer has it where it counts- taste. One of the few pumpkin ales where you can taste pumpkin. Lots of fall spices but a very good balance with the pumpkin and beer. Seems like a slight amount of carbonation. Very reminiscent of pumpkin pie but a good beer on its own, not too dessert-like.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Feltburner said:


> View attachment 96308
> 
> 
> Wow, I think I found a new favorite. This reminds me very much of Shipyard's pumpkin ale, which I find humorous since Beer Advocate gives a horrendous rating to Shipyard yet Williamsburg gets great reviews. Nothing extraordinary off the pour in color, head or aroma, but this beer has it where it counts- taste. One of the few pumpkin ales where you can taste pumpkin. Lots of fall spices but a very good balance with the pumpkin and beer. Seems like a slight amount of carbonation. Very reminiscent of pumpkin pie but a good beer on its own, not too dessert-like.


Haven't tried Williamsburg, but really like Shipyard. (And I don't care if the pumpkin is artificial--tastes good is tastes good regardless.)


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Kooz, loved your top 5 "worst trick or treat candies"! Halloween has come and (almost) gone and I still have a massive bottle of Elysian Night Owl and a bottle of Buffalo Bill's in the fridge. I got off to a fast start, forced myself to slow down, and then didn't finish in time as I become very wine-centric in the week of Halloween. Oh well, will taste just as good later this week. Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Feltburner, appreciate it. I didn't get to enjoy much beer at all this Halloween. I plan to make a beer run later this week and enjoy a few craft beers next weekend... Hope you and everyone had an enjoyable holiday!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Meant to have this for Thanksgiving dinner since I didn't get to have it by Halloween, but that didn't happen either. 22 ounce bottle, it pours a cloudy orange with a thicker head than most pumpkin ales. It is decently balanced between pumpkin and spice flavor, but a little weak in both. Also has an odd aftertaste, very slightly bitter and sour. Probably wouldn't drink another if other options were available.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool label though...


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Time to rejuvenate this thread. Please post any sightings in your area. The Pumpkin Ales are coming soon!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Husband just brewed a pumpkin ale two weekends ago. Should be ready to transfer the first week in August. Super excited!! He used a new recipe so I'm hoping that its super tasty!


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

​
*BUFFALO BILL'S ORIGINAL PUMPKIN ALE: *

I have yet to come across a beer that there is no middle ground on .. you are either going to love it or you are going to hate it. Personally. BB's Pumpkin Ale is my favorite _(though it is also the first Pumpkin Ale I ever had so I might be romanticizing it a little) _ Generally it is tough to find but it is cheap as far as micro-brews go -- normally about 6 or 7 bucks for a 6 pack. It is a lighter tasting beer without an over powering pumpkin taste and is a good one, in my humble opinion, for someone to start out on.






​*
SMUTTYNOSE PUMPKIN ALE:*

While I would list this as my number 2# favorite, I often buy it interchangeably with Buffalo Bill. Smuttynose doesn't so much have the Pumpkin taste but the "Spice" taste that others spoke off -- something of a cinnamon and ginger initial taste with a nutmeg aftertaste. It reminds you of pumpkins and the season without really tasting like it. Still, its a very good beer in my opinion.






​
*SARANAC PUMPKIN ALE*

Saranac, in addition to being a good brewing company outright, makes a damn good pumpkin ale in my opinion. Its a bit darker than the other two mentioned and has a slightly 'burnt' (in a good way) taste. It is noticeably more _"Pumpkin'y"_ than the other two mentioned and is good in moderation .. it's not a beer that you are going to want to bring to a gathering and drink it all night. It has a good aroma and taste to match, so once you take a sniff you won't be surprised by the taste. 


In closing, while I would recommend all of the above mentioned beers, Pumpkin Ale is a taste that is unique to almost everyone. Just because I like it doesn't mean that you are going to. _"Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale"_ which others seem to have enjoyed on this thread, doesn't do much for me. Really, the only way to tell on pumpkin ale is to go out and buy your own and give it your own yay or nay. 

Another rule of thumb is to say away from beer rating or advocate sites, generally most pumpkin ales get a poor to below average rating because -- lets face it -- using pumpkins in brewing is a bit odd to modern tastes. As they say, "There is an ass for every seat" and if you guys do some fishing around I am sure you will find a pumpkin ale you enjoy. 

I started a thread about the Pumpkin Ale topic many years ago on this site under another name. I recall when I first posted it that few had heard of or had pumpkin ale -- today it looks like many are starting to get onto the band wagon. To me, nothing says Halloween like a cold (dont sign on to to this WARM BEER trend) pumpkin ale, a cool night, and a Halloween Special on TV.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tried something a little different the other day, but I LOVED it. ACE Pumpkin Cider. I know, not an ale, but seemed like the place to put it. When you open the bottle, the overwhelming scent of pumpkin pie hits you right a way. It is a nice balance of sweet and acidic. The scent is stronger than the taste, but it is a wonderful fall drink.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hard Pumpkin Cider.....I'm not a huge fan of Hard Ciders in general.....but this intrigues me....may have to try and find this and give it a try!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Tried something a little different the other day, but I LOVED it. ACE Pumpkin Cider. I know, not an ale, but seemed like the place to put it. When you open the bottle, the overwhelming scent of pumpkin pie hits you right a way. It is a nice balance of sweet and acidic. The scent is stronger than the taste, but it is a wonderful fall drink.




I'd try this.


It's getting close. I'm dying for some Sam Adams Octoberfest!


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Trinity, I am not a very big fan of Ciders (I always feel like they give me heartburn) but I am interested to try this out.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

[ To me, nothing says Halloween like a cold (dont sign on to to this WARM BEER trend) pumpkin ale, a cool night, and a Halloween Special on TV.[/QUOTE]


Here, here!! It doesn't get much better than having a cold pumpkin ale while fiddling with the lights on my haunt for the thousandth time or watching the new episode of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Time to rejuvenate this thread! They're starting to hit the distributors.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So I am turning my books in near campus when I see a sign at the corner liquor store that says Pumpkinhead is in! I have yet to try the Shipyard, so I go to get some when I have to pick up a second six, Applehead Apple Ale (NOT Cider) by Shipyard. Has anyone had this yet?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I am so ready but I know it will taste better if I wait for the weather to cool off. Pumpkin Ale is just a bit heavy for triple digit days. Come on, fall!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought a case of this last year. It was pretty good.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Made my own 6 pack at world market today, deciding to try a couple I have yet to try. 2 each of the Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin, Harpoon's UFO unfiltered Pumpkin Ale and Angry Orchard's Ginger Cider. Letting them cool now!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought Shock Top's new pumpkin variety, so I'll be trying that out tonight! I love regular Shock Top, so I'm hoping I'll like the pumpkin.

Mostly I'm waiting for Woodchuck to release their Autumn cider - I know, it's not a pumpkin ale, but it's definitely my beverage of choice for fall. 

Speaking of ciders, can anyone tell me how they liked Angry Orchard? I'd like to try it sometime. Other than Woodchuck, I've only ever tried Hornsby's, and I much prefer Woodchuck.

And I'd also like to try Sam Adams Octoberfest. How is it? Is it really hoppy? I'm not a big fan of super-hoppy beers.


----------



## pandroid7 (Oct 9, 2011)

My favorite last year was Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale hands down. It's full of pumpkin and spice flavor without being sweet and dessert-y, somewhere between a stout and a hoppy beer, AND 8%. So basically my perfect beer!

People are crazy about Southern Tier's Pumking, which I found to be way too sweet and caramel tinged until I had it on tap and the flavors melded perfectly.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> Speaking of ciders, can anyone tell me how they liked Angry Orchard? I'd like to try it sometime. Other than Woodchuck, I've only ever tried Hornsby's, and I much prefer Woodchuck.


I will be glad to tell you what I think, but I do think this is all subjective as everyone really has different tastes. I tried their fall ginger apple cider and really liked it. I did not get a strong ginger taste, but it was a bright flavor, pretty good.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just had the Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin ale and it was very good. The Southier Tier Pumking has been a favorite of mine for a couple of years now. If you are in the St. Louis area you are very lucky, because there is a brewery named Schlafly (I think that's how it's spelled) that has a fantastic pumpkin beer I got my hands on last year, and unfortunately they don't distribute to NC. The New Holland Ichabad is light, but very good. And finally, the Weyerbacher Imperial Ale this year is good. In a couple of weeks the Dogfish Punkin Ale will come out, and that is always a favorite around these parts.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

None of the Pumpkin Ales have shipped yet in my area, but we have various Octoberfests.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

A few are starting to show up. I'll be in DE soon so I can check out the selection at one of the large discount stores.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Being a member of the Halloween Forum community, I feel i have an obligation and a duty to try as many pumpkin ales as possible. In light of this, I did some shopping on Sunday and came home with the following-









It'll be interesting to see how they compare to my current favorite, Shipyard Pumpkinhead. The leaves are beginning to change here a little bit, props need to be built, and pumpkin ales need to be consumed. I'll let you guys know a winner when I've sampled enough of these


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I didn't know there was such a thing as pumpkin cider but I will certainly be on the lookout for it this year! I am not a big beer fan, but I love cider. I usually end up buying some kind of pumpkin ale each year though just to see if I will like it


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

That's very brave of you to imbibe all these varieties for our benefit at HF. That's called taking one for the team.  I bought the Blue Moon last year and I liked it.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Killed by Death said:


> Being a member of the Halloween Forum community, I feel i have an obligation and a duty to try as many pumpkin ales as possible. In light of this, I did some shopping on Sunday and came home with the following-
> 
> View attachment 123707
> 
> ...


Ok, what is the difference between the smashed pumpkin and the pumpkinhead? I tried the UFO the other day for the first time, really like it.



seelie8504 said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as pumpkin cider but I will certainly be on the lookout for it this year! I am not a big beer fan, but I love cider. I usually end up buying some kind of pumpkin ale each year though just to see if I will like it


The pumpkin cider I tried was really good, very 'fall-like' if I can use that description!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Hands down....mmmmmm http://organicscrumpy.com/


stormygirl84 said:


> I bought Shock Top's new pumpkin variety, so I'll be trying that out tonight! I love regular Shock Top, so I'm hoping I'll like the pumpkin.
> 
> Mostly I'm waiting for Woodchuck to release their Autumn cider - I know, it's not a pumpkin ale, but it's definitely my beverage of choice for fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffin Joe (Aug 19, 2012)

I like Smuttynose


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

This is my hubby's favorite. Made in O'Fallon, MO. 











> "....Nutmeg, cloves and cinnamon all over the front of the palate, with some pumpkin rounding out the finish....Light in body with a light and crisp mouthfeel....Well balanced.
> Reviewed by: Beeradvocate.com


----------



## pandroid7 (Oct 9, 2011)

I had this one for the first time last weekend. So wonderfully cinnamony!



Eviliz said:


> This is my hubby's favorite. Made in O'Fallon, MO.
> 
> View attachment 123953


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

In the name of science!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Can anyone tell me something about the ichabod ?


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

I love Shipyard Pumpkin Ale, but have not been able to find it here in southern California  so I usually just grab whatever catches my eye. Glad to have this compilation of ales, I'll be keeping an eye out for the ones that(from the descriptions given here) tickle my fancy!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

HauntedDiva said:


> View attachment 124147
> In the name of science!


Good job, Professor Diva! Very nice variety of test subjects. Please be sure to share the results of your "experiments" with us.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Cinnamon, allspice, and cloves. Look for a full body and amber color. 
This is definitely a full flavor beer. A pleasant and lightly spiced nose. More of a spice than pumpkin flavor. With a slightly bitter aftertaste. I couldn't see drinking more than say 2 at a time . Would probably go good with some hearty food like brats or chili. In my opinion . 
3/5 pumpkins   
Love the label...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

whynotgrl666 said:


> Can anyone tell me something about the ichabod ?



Ichabod is tied neck and neck with Harvest Moon for me for favorite Pumpkin Ale. Its very good.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I tried some Shock Top Pumpkin this weekend and was not pleased, bad flavor. Also tried Cottonwood Spiced Pumpkin Ale which is from Carolina Beer Company based in Mooresville, NC and it was very good. I think it actually tasted more like pumpkin than the spices, which I like. I bought some Shipyard Pumpkin but have not tried it yet. I also got something called "Smashed Pumpkin" also by Shipyard that is their premium pumpkin ale with a whopping 9% alcohol content. I have not gotten into that one yet either. The Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale I tried last weekend and thought it was acceptable and would certainly drink it again, but I enjoy their Octoberfest better than their Pumpkin Ale. I'm so excited to start seeing all of these pumpkin beers and fall seasonal beers pop up at our grocery store and at World Market. Every weekend is a new beer tasting adventure!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Delaware stores had a number of different brands, most of which I never tried before. Hopefully when I'm down there in the next few weeks they'll have more singles to buy for samples.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We just got in our Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale. I have to wait until Thursday to buy it though. No $$$. LOL


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm sure its been mentioned already, maybe even by me, but Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale is by far the best I've ever had. Its a little hard to find, but can be usually found at World Markets.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

These seasonal brews are new to me. I'm not much of a beer drinker. We got a blue moon variety pack the other day and I liked the pumpkin ale. Angry orchard had a nice hard cider as well that I got just for the bottle at TGIFridays. It was pretty good. I enjoy the fall flavors but I'm really in it for the bottles. The official "shop for it specifically" trip is still to come. I'll let you all know what I find.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

What exactly does hard cider taste like?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> What exactly does hard cider taste like?


I liked it. It was kind of like making apple cider with mulling spices (nutmeg,cloves etc) then mixing it with beer...only it's mixed properly and has a good balance.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I rarely drink alcohol, but I was curious to try pumpkin ale, so I finally chose a bottle of UFO Pumpkin. I have to say, it was basically just beer. I detected no real pumpkin, maybe a little spice. What I smelled and tasted was... beer! It wasn't a bad beer, a little bitter for my tastes. Maybe I'll try again with an "imperial" style pumpkin ale. For the record, I had the UFO cold!

And, this isn't ale, but I'd really like to try Maine Root organic pumpkin pie soda.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I like to try a couple of different ones when Halloween time comes around. They vary a great deal from one to another. Some are very pumpkin-y and spicy too! I'm no expert though...


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I like Samuel Adams' Harvest Pumpkin Ale but a buddy of mine swears by Shipyard's Pumpkinhead Ale.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

This is delightful!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I had a Shipyard Pumpkinhead last night for the first time. At first, I was pleasantly surprised. But the more I drank it the less I liked it. Its too sweet/dessert-like for my taste. I can't see having more than one of these at a time.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, so tonight I decided to satisfy my curiousity and blow $8+ on a bottle of Pumking. I got it because I'd heard it was the most desserty, pumpkin pie like beer around. And guess what it tasted and smelled like? BEER! There was a little bit of faint sweet crusty smell mixed in with all the heavy alcohol smell. That heavy alchohol was the dominant taste, too, for sure. Maybe a little bit of other stuff mixed in but overwhelmed by booze flavor. I tried it both cold and room temperature. It did seem to get sweeter at room temperature, but it was very boozy sweetness, not like I associate with pumpkin pie at all. I actually enjoyed the UFO more, maybe because it had a lower alchohol content.

Oh, well. On a brighter note, they're supposed to be getting that organic pumpkin pie soda at the Wegman's nearest me soon! I'm betting I'll like that better.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> What exactly does hard cider taste like?


Have you ever tried hard lemonade, or any other "hard" versions of normal drinks? It's kind of like that. There's an alcohol taste to it, and some brands have more "bite" than others, but for the most part, it tastes like whatever drink it's meant to taste like, be it cider or lemonade or whatever.

I think even Budweiser has introduced a hard cider recently. Or maybe it's Michelob... I'm not sure, I haven't tried it yet.

The four brands of hard cider I'm most familiar with are Woodchuck, Hornsby's, Angry Orchard and Strongbow. 

It's been a long time since I've had Strongbow, so I don't remember it well. I think it's one of the more alcohol-y ones. Hornsby's is also very boozy in flavor - very tart, and a little bitter. Angry Orchard (which I just tried this weekend) definitely has a bite to it, but not as much as Hornsby's.

Woodchuck is by far my favorite. Their standard Amber variety is very crisp and refreshing, without being too alcohol-y. The Granny Smith variety is more tart - it'll make your lips pucker! They also have a Pear variety, which, honestly, was like drinking a fruity soda. Tasty, but not very boozy at all.

And then there's the Fall variety. OMG. OMGOMGOMG. It's like apple pie in a bottle. To. Die. For. They have Summer and Spring varieties, too, which I've yet to try, but ye gods. The Fall variety is soooooo good.

I recommend trying it if you're interested. Try different brands to see which is more palatable for you. Like I said, Woodchuck is my favorite, but I prefer the sweeter varieties, and some people aren't fans of those.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

After having 2 of these Blue Moons, I must say they are one of my favorites. Not as good as Shipyard Pumpkinhead but very enjoyable. Not much of a head and a light coppery color. Good pumpkin flavor balanced with the spice.
All in all- 4/5 pumpkins


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

The Captain Lawrence pumpkin ale is not very good. No pumpkin whatsoever, just a bitter, spicy flavor. I don't mind bitter beers like an IPA, but this just doesn't cut it. This is unfortunate because this brewery is local to me. Little head, nice copper color. If you find this on the shelf, leave it there.

1/5 pumpkins  
You can do better than this.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll drink to those reviews! Keep them coming.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Some of the really bad-tasting ones have the most beautiful labels, don't they??


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Lisaloo, I'm glad to see that you also liked the Shipyard Punkinhead. Mr_synical, my husband said the same thing when he tried Punkinhead, that it was too sweet for his liking. I'm still looking for the Blue Moon Pumkin Ale around my area, I'm really curious to try it since it has such decent reviews.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I was talking with a friend of mine today and he says that Shipyard has a "Smashed Pumpkin" ale. He wasn't entirely sure, but he thought it was the replacement for "Pumpkinhead" ale. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I had some Shock Top Pumpkin Ale it was great. Very rich and lots of flavor. Excellent


----------



## KateCupCake (Sep 6, 2012)

Saranac Pumpkin Ale is my personal favorite thus far, but haven't seen it the past two autumns. I've heard a lot of good things about PumpKing. Excited to try that next


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, guys, I have a question for you... I have only five pumpkin ales available to me locally... At least, only five that I've seen so far. (Not counting the Shock Top, which I tried and liked very much.) Can you guys weigh in on them? (I'll probably end up trying them all at some point, but I'd like your opinions.)

*Post Road* (A few of my more lushy friends have been recommending this one.)

*Buffalo Bill's* (I've heard absolutely nothing about this one, but the packaging claims it's "The Original Pumpkin Ale.")

*Schlafly* (Again, I know nothing about this one.)

*Blue Moon* (Most of my friends recommend this, BUT they do say it's kind of bitter, which I'm not fond of.)

*Sam Adams* (I hear tell it's basically pumpkin pie in a bottle...)

Any thoughts on these?

OH! And I saw on Facebook yesterday that Pinnacle Vodka is releasing a Pumpkin Pie flavor this season! I'd be interested to try that!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> I was talking with a friend of mine today and he says that Shipyard has a "Smashed Pumpkin" ale. He wasn't entirely sure, but he thought it was the replacement for "Pumpkinhead" ale. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


I do not know if it is a replacement for anything, but I did have a Smashed Pumpkin by Shipyard this weekend. My husband and I split the bottle as it was large. We poured into glasses. I loved the taste of it, lots more pumpkin flavor than I'm used to in pumpkin beer. It was not heavily carbonated and almost felt flat by the time I was done with my glass. This is certainly not a beer to be chugged, both due to the delicate flavor and the high alcohol content, 9% I believe. I would definitely buy this one again.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

stormygirl84 said:


> Okay, guys, I have a question for you... I have only five pumpkin ales available to me locally... At least, only five that I've seen so far. (Not counting the Shock Top, which I tried and liked very much.) Can you guys weigh in on them? (I'll probably end up trying them all at some point, but I'd like your opinions.)
> 
> *Post Road* (A few of my more lushy friends have been recommending this one.)
> 
> ...


I also tried Blue Moon and enjoyed it as well but not as good as Shock Top Pumpkin Ale


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm currently enjoying a harvest ale by blue moon. I'm really looking forward to trying Pumpkinator by Saint Arnold, and punkin ale by Dogfish head.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Drinking my second Smashed pumpkin, much better than the first bottle. Waiting for Dogfish head release


----------



## pandroid7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Post Road and Buffalo Bill's are both really nice mellow pumpkin ales. Not too sweet and very drinkable. I've never had the Schlafly because I they don't sell it in my area.  It consistly gets glowing reviews every year though, so I'm jealous that you get to try it!


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

Popping the top on a Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale this very moment! Too bad laser scanners and 3D printers are still so primitive, I'd send y'all one.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just my first of the season - Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin. I think it's my new favorite! I still like Jack's and Buffalo Bill but this one tops both.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Latest purchases?


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Recently got some RJ Rockers Gruntled Pumpkin (this is a local brewery - I'm not sure how far they reach) and was not a fan. It was much to bitter for me and I couldn't taste anything remotely pumpkin or fall like in it. It has fairly good reviews out in internet land so it might just be me. I'm not a huge beer drinker to begin with, but I do really like the Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin and the Blue Moon Caramel Apple Spiced Ale. They both have just enough flavor and spice without being terribly bitter. I also think they taste better when not cold.


----------



## pandroid7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Last weekend I had Whole Hog Pumpkin Ale, which is now taking my number one spot for this year. It's from a Wisconsin Brewery, Steven's Point Brewery so I was kind of surprised to see it here. They really got it right though. Most pumpkin ales either focus too much on the sweetness/spice factor or too much on the hops. The best are balanced right in between and this one has the best balance I've ever tasted. If you're looking for a kind of weird one, Ace Pumpkin Cider was interesting. Big apple note with pumpkin following it, but wayyyy too much of a clove taste. It almost seemed like green tea cider on some sips. Worth trying for the experience though.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I finally tried Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale tonight. Very nice!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Evil Genius Brewing has put out six packs they call their "Pumpkin Patch" - 2 beers each of 3 different pumpkin beers.  Just had the "pumpkinstein" pumpkin ale. Very good beer and instantly one of my top choices as it's one of the few pumpkin beers i could easily drink more than one of in a night. It had some pumpkin and some spice, but not too heavy on either- definitely more concerned with being a good beer. Loved the label as well, even more so when i noticed the pumpkin stem on Frankenstein's head. Really looking forward to trying the other two beers in the "patch" - "Pumplestiltskin" is a belgian blonde pumpkin ale, and "Trick or Treat" is a chocolate pumpkin porter; pretty sure that last one will be a love or hate beer.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just had a Sam Adams Octoberfest and though it isn't technically a pumpkin ale, as a seasonal brew it is near the top of my list!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

My most recent and most favorite purchase this year was Harpoon Brewery UFO Pumpkin. This is seriously one of the best and most drinkable pumpkin beers I've had ever, and trust me when I tell you that I've had many. We also tried Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale which I give a "meh" to. Cheers!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

case of Dogfish Head Punkin in the house!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Just had a Terrapin Pumpkinfest - lots of pumpkin pie spices, little pumpkin taste. Not terrible, but not one of my favorites.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like some companies are taking pumpkin ales very seriously, which is a good thing for us! Picking up some samples this weekend finally. Reviews forthcoming.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Just had a Woodchuck Pumpkin Hard Cider. Thankfully this is evidently hard to find since it is absolutely terrible. Can't even begin to describe the taste, but it's not pumpkin - not even a hint. Very disturbing. Had a Crispin Hard Apple Cider the other night that was very good; this stuff is just bad.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

ThedaBara said:


> I love Shipyard Pumpkin Ale, but have not been able to find it here in southern California  so I usually just grab whatever catches my eye. Glad to have this compilation of ales, I'll be keeping an eye out for the ones that(from the descriptions given here) tickle my fancy!


ThedaBara, try BevMo in Mission Valley. They had quite a bit of the Pumpkinhead when I was there a couple weeks ago. If they sold out you could try one of the other stores. If all of them are sold out you could try Bottlecraft in Little Italy. Bottlecraft currently has the Pumpkinhead, they also have Shipyard's Smashed Pumpkins. I haven't had time but I've been meaning to search Taphunter to see what else is available around town. I'd really like to find a local pumpkin brew.

I found Shock Top's pumpkin ale at Von's the other day. Have to say I'm a bit disappointed. I really like their stuff but I didn't think this held up to the Pumpkinhead. I think what I like most about the Pumkinhead is that it tastes like I'm drinking a pumpkin pie. While I was able to catch a hint of spice in the Shock Top I didn't detect any pumpkin flavor. I even tried as the label suggested and swirled it into a glass. Does taste better at room temp though. All-in-all, I wouldn't kick it out of my fridge.

Here they are with my newest child...











I took them for a stroll through the pumpkin patch before I consumed them.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had a Lakefront Pumpkin Lager (part of a mixed case - 2 each of 12 different pumpkin beers put together by our local beer distributor - great idea). Not a fan of this one- nice orange color and good head on pour, but no real pumpkin smell or taste; main taste is of fall spices and it tastes more bitter than other pumpkin beers.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought a sampler pack of my own choosing this weekend. My choices were:

Buffalo Bills -- Only one I drank so far, and while as a stand-alone beer it wasn't bad, I didn't get more than a very subtle hint of pumpkin. Not one of my favs.
Post Road Pumpkin Ale
Jam Jacker Pumpkin Ale
Jacques All Lantern
Smutty Nose Pumpkin Ale -- Has a fairly bitter taste to it. I wouldn't buy this one again either. Hardly a hint of pumpkin.
RJ Rocker


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Just had a Southampton Pumpkin Ale. Had the usual spice smell and taste with very little pumpkin noticeable. Tastes a little like a spiced sour-dough bread - though part of the sourness may be because it is old; the label on mine does not match the label currently shown on the co.'s website. I did notice many other reviewers of this beer also commented on a sour taste, however. Not awful, but not a beer I'd search out again.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I tried Ichabod Pumpkin Ale by New Holland Brewing this past weekend. I enjoyed it, but it was so light on the pumpkin flavor, I almost forgot that it was a pumpkin ale at all. It was very carbonated.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

This is part of the Evil Genius "pumpkin patch" (two each of a trio of pumpkin varietals). Described as a Belgian Blond ale with pumpkin and spices, I get nothing from this beer- no spice and no pumpkin in aroma or taste. Pale yellow in color with very little foam on the pour, nothing in the way of aroma, and nothing in the way of taste. After how much I liked their Pumpkinstein beer, this was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

My favorite is Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale. Yum. Our local international wine center Brown Derby has many other flavorful choices as well. They have been out since early September.  
I am no beer expert, so I can't really describe it well. But I will say, I am not really a beer lover and I quite enjoy Pumpkinhead. It is my favorite beer. So I would say definitely give it a try if you have not.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

On a related note...A few years back I bought a case of Jack's Pumpkin Ale from a local. Geared up for my first taste, but my expectations were trounced when I tasted it, and was really disappointed. It was skunky, in and out. But I didn't think it was the type, but something else, perhaps. I checked out the date on the case, and here it was from last year. I immediately called to complain, and they apologized and told me to bring it back for a new one. Following day I did just that, and tried again. The results were 100% better, and this beer is pretty good. Well, not quite a fairy tale ending yet. My friend wanted to surprise me and bring a case of Jack's to our Halloween party, but told me that he went to the same distributor and there was only one case left. And...it was missing a bottle! Come on, man!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I've got RJ Rockers Gruntled Pumpkin Ale and Dogfish Head Punkin Ale to try this weekend. Can't wait! I have been so pleased this year with the variety of choices available for us here in the southeast. Last year I remember coming across the big brewery offerings like Blue Moon and Shock Top and then a few select others like Saranac and Post Road. I have tried at least 10 pumpkin ales this year, and at least 7 of those were brand new to me.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

I am saving my Shipyard Pumpkinhead for closer to Halloween as it has been one of my favorites the last two years. Maybe I should give Jack's Pumpkin Ale another try, as I had it at a bar a couple of years ago and thought it was terrible but perhaps I also got one from a bad batch. Was at a Long Island NY diner for breakfast yesterday and saw they had a Blue Point Pumpkin beer on tap - would have loved to have tried it but it was 10am and I had a 3 hr drive home ahead of me - I've had a couple other beers from them and they were excellent.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Just finished a Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale. I remember liking this beer last year but thinking they could do a little more with the boring label; well this year has the same boring label but I didn't think the beer was as good. Perhaps the other entrants are just raising the bar for pumpkin beers or I just got an off bottle, but I didn't get a whole lot of pumpkin in this. Fortunately it wasn't overwhelming with fall spices either, so it was a decent, drinkable fall beer- just not fantastic.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried the Jam Jacker tonight and it was the best one of my sample batch so far. I actually tasted a hint of pumpkin and spices, and it lacked a prevalent bitter taste. Not one of my top favs, but I would drink it again.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

thought it was a pumpkin beer when i bought it but quickly learned it is just a seasonal English ESB-type beer. I'm not the biggest fan of this type as "bitter" is not a quality I really look for when drinking a beer, but this beer is pretty good. It could actually pass for a winter beer as well as there is a pine-tree scent and hint of flavor in the beer. Very hoppy as one would expect from this type of beer but somehow manages to rein in the bitterness. If I saw it on tap at a bar I'd definitely have another.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried Oak Jacked Imperial Pumpkin Ale from Uinta Brewing Company in Salt Lake City? I just found out the local Yardhouse has it in bottles, along with Pumpkinhead on tap, and was thinking of heading there tomorrow to try it out. Maybe go to the Haunted Hotel afterward? 

I'm not having any luck finding a local pumpkin beer, which is sort of a shame since San Diego is a craft brew mecca. There's Alpine Brewery's Ichabod but I still need to call them to see if it's available yet. Too far to drive there at these gas prices!

I'm currently working on my second Punkin Ale from Dogfish Head. It tastes like pumpkin in much the same way that biting into the skin of a pumpkin does. Not as sweet as Pumpkinhead but there's a definite pumpkin flavor, though the nutmeg overpowers it. The aftertaste is excellent! I really like it but at $13 for a 4 pack I really need to savor it slowly.


​ 

Sam says Hi!

​

An afterthought. How do they add the pumpkin flavoring to these beers? I grew pumpkins this year and read that the Mexicans make a soup out of the flowers. I decided to give them a taste and indeed the flowers have a strong pumpkin taste. If they use the flowers as the additive I may just have to team up with one of the local breweries next year. If they don't use the flowers? Maybe I'm on to something new?!?


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Very interesting about the pumpkin flowers. Not sure if any brewery uses them - haven't seen any mention of them in the ingredients, and a few state how many pounds of pumpkin they use in each batch. You may indeed be on to something.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Just had a Harpoon brewery Pumpkin UFO (Un-Filtered Offering). Tasty beer - very light on the pumpkin but also light on the spices despite still being an obvious fall beer. A little more pumpkin flavor and this would be excellent.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Tried the 3rd of the beers in the Evil Genius "pumpkin patch" tonight. "Trick or Treat" is described as a chocolate pumpkin porter, an intriguing idea for a beer that I figured would be either a home run or a catastrophe. I actually would have preferred a catastrophe over what it was- a tasty chocolate porter with zero pumpkin aroma or taste. I would certainly drink this beer again (which is good since I have another), but it is disappointing that they didn't commit to the pumpkin aspect of this beer. Perhaps the original concept was a catastrophe so they toned the pumpkin to indiscernible levels, but the end result is a beer that I do not consider a pumpkin beer.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Another night, another pumpkin beer - it's a tough job, but someone has to do it. Tommyknocker Small Patch Pumpkin Ale tonight - smells and tastes of molasses and perhaps some slight flavor of spices, but no pumpkin. A decent-tasting beer, but yet another that I can't really consider a pumpkin beer.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had a Long Trail Pumpkin Ale tonight. Drank the first half too cold and it was like a bitter ginger cookie. I let it warm a bit and it then took on a more balanced pumpkin pie spice flavor. More spice than pumpkin, but an average or slightly better pumpkin beer.


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

My favorites this year are:

Ace Pumpkin Cider : Really liked this one, but it disappeared quickly. 
Ichabod - Less a traditional pumpking beer and more of a beer with the faint aftertaste of pumpkin and spices. Very mellow, but good.
Pumking - (pretty awesome)
Schlafly Pumpkin Ale - The winner in almost every taste test by all my friends. Unfortunately you pretty much have to be in the Midwest to find it (it's a St. Louis brewery), but it is probably the best pumpkin ale I've ever tasted.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Tonight's beer was an Ithaca Country Pumpkin - not much of an aroma on first pour and tastes of pumpkin pie spices with some bitterness. By the end there is still little aroma, but the spices and flavors become more harmonious. Decent but fairly typical pumpkin ale.


----------



## Vumurt (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been spoiled living near a micro brewery that makes a great pumpkin ale. The brewery is Schafly and it has forever set the bar for me. If near 
St. Louis stop in at the Tap Room which is the original brewery and bar for their products. Their pumpkin ale uses pumpkin and squash to replace some of the malts normally used these days in brewing beer. This ale has a soft creamy texture and bready malt flavor. What really makes this my favorite is it is not just another ale that dumps clove, all spice and nutmeg into a pale ale. The primary flavor is pumpkin with a nice balance of spices. This beer is a extremely hearty and will remind you of pumpkin pie both in aroma and taste. It will not be for everyone but well worth a try if looking for something new. Unfortunately beer like this does not travel well so I'm not sure how far they ship this brew. 








This year Schlafly made a pumpkin stout for a local event called hop in the city. I'm hoping they have some left as it sound great.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Shipyard Pumpkin Ale is the best! decently sweet for an ale


----------



## fortinbras79 (Oct 24, 2011)

Schalfly is a lot of things, but it is far from a micro-brewery...

IMO pumpkin ales can be separated into two groups...the first is pumpkin pie spice ale and the second is pumpkin ale.

The former, that's the one all the sorority girls love. It's less a pumpkin flavor than it is reminiscent of drinking a pumpkin candle...I'm not saying it's bad, I am just saying it is not a technical pumpkin ale...it is a nutmeg, clover, cinnamon, allspice, etc. ale. This is where your schalflys and your o'fallons and your larger beer makers tend to fit in.

On the other hand, there is a proper pumpkin ale...the best of which is put out by Blind Tiger Brewery in Wichita I think it is...They wait until after halloween and then they buy up literally hundreds of left over pumpkins at a fraction of the cost and use the gourd to flavor the beer...they too add spice but it is more of a pumpkin flavor.

But that's just my opinion...I'm a purist.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Fegley's Devious Imperial Pumpkin - had this one a little too warm as it was only in the fridge for about 5 mins. It smacked me in the face with pumpkin pie spice aroma and a taste to match. Higher alcohol level than most at 9% but it hides it fairly well. The spices and sweetness get a little cloying by the end, but I appreciate the effort to make a bold beer. I have another of these and am looking forward to having it more chilled to see if reins in the spice notes a bit.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

This was the first batch of pumpkin ales I bought this season, which was already a bigger score than any prior year. I subsequently got over 12 other different ones at a local distributor. Obviously brewers and retailers are discovering there is a good-sized market for pumpkin beers. Tonight's tasting was a Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale. I am amazed at the great reviews this beer gets; the spices are overwhelming and this beer quickly becomes sickeningly sweet. People who like this beer should also like the Fegley's Imperial Pumpkin, which I thought was very similar but a better beer than the Weyerbacher.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I usually go for Buffalo Bill's but whilst at Six Flags CA Fright Fest this past Friday night I had (and paid way too much for it) a Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat.... I liked it so much I bought a dozen today for the big evening...

i think the yeast strain has a bit of clove flavor that fits in nicely with the rest of the ingredients...


----------



## fortinbras79 (Oct 24, 2011)

OR...palmdale, and I'm just throwing this out there...they add clove to it


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I tried pumpkin ale, or pumpkin spiced beer if you will, a few weeks ago and loved it. You guys got me craving this stuff again and tomorrow I will visit my local LCBO store : )


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Though I have many pumpkin beers left in the fridge, I think I have already reviewed them in the last couple of weeks. I am closing out Halloween Night 2012 with a Shipyard Pumpkinhead. No review (though it was my favorite each of the last two years), just a Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, I finally got to the Post Road and Jacques O Lantern. I didn't like either of these two. Both were bitter, and the latter one actualy seemed to have a strong taste of clove in it. I like the spices, but it was overdone. So this year, more losers than winners in my hunt for the best pumpkin ales. I'll stick with Blue Moon Harvest and Jack's for sure. Actually, the best pumpkin ale I ever tasted came from a local brewery, their own brand called Jack Lantern. Drank one at a dinner Halloween feast. By far it beat the bigger names. Excellent taste, just the perfect mix.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This hit the store today:


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I was thinking about resurrecting this thread. Thanks for posting. Great beer and I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Already? Wow! It's still margarita season! Of course, I'm in Texas where it's pretty much always margarita season.
Still, way too hot for a heavy fall themed brew.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, that seems a bit early, even for me!

Last year I really enjoyed the Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat, so I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for that.

We also tried Dogfish Head Pumpkin Ale, and I wasn't a fan. Too hoppy for my tastes. (I'm a weenie when it comes to beers. I generally stick to Michelob Ultra.)

Any suggestions I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes! Now its on!


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

Pumpkin Ale? I've only had the Pumpkin Cider from The Wizarding World of Harry Potter and loved it. I'm sure I'd love Pumpkin Ale too, though. I'll try some if I can find it this year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Sam Adams has a 3 month brewing season when it comes to their festive flavors. Once the current seasonal flavor runs out they start shipping the next one. Usually the Octoberfest starts in late August. Guess sales have been good for them to move onto the Fall flavor already.


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

I know it's a bit early, but I can't wait for pumpkin beer season. Dogfish Head's Punkin' Ale is my go-to, but last year I was introduced to North Peak's Hooligan, which they describe as a hoppy pumpkin ale. It was amazing... sort of a pumpkin ale / IPA hybrid. North Peak is based out of Traverse City, Mich., so look for it if you're in the midwest.


----------



## DarkAutumn (Aug 5, 2010)

That is so awesome that the fall beers are creeping out of the wood work. I often find myself disappointed with the various pumpkin ales out there. I like my beers dark, like a port/ stout. Any pumpkin flavored brews in that category? Thanks.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Don Jordan said:


> Dogfish Head's Punkin' Ale is my go-to...


THAT'S what we tried last year. Punkin' Ale. I'm sorry to say I didn't like it much. Too hoppy.

What other brands are out there? Other than the Shock Top Pumpkin last year, we really haven't found many that we LOVE.


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

the only ones i really drink are the saranac pumpkin ale and the southern tier pumking. the pumking is 8.6% so it kinda sneaks up on you. but really after about 2 of any pumpkin beers im ready to go back to the whiskey and regular beer.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I think i'm going to try a bunch of different kinds this year. My Fiance loves this stuff so it makes it even more fun to drink!


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Last fall, I did some serious taste-testing of pumpkin beers. The picture below ranks my favorites, from left (Dogfish Head) to right (Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale). The two to the right were so bad that I had to dump them out (not an easy thing to do... some would call it blasphemy!).

If you like something with pumpkin, but not too hoppy, I'd try the O'Fallon Pumpkin Beer (fifth from right), Harpoon Brewery's UFO Pumpkin (fifth from right), or Blue Moon's pumpkin beer (not shown).









Beers shown (L to R):
Punkin' Ale (Dogfish Head)
Fat Jack (Samuel Adams)
Harvest Pumpkin Ale (Samuel Adams)
Jaw-Jacker (Arcadia Ales)
UFO Pumpkin (Harpoon)
Pumpkin Beer (O'Fallon)
Ichabod (New Holland)
St. Ambroise Pumpkin (McAuslan Brewing)
Pumpkin Hard Cider (Woodchuck)
Pumpkin Ale (Buffalo Bill's)


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Southern Tier's Pumking is making an early push with large displays already at my local beer distributor and also at Wegmans. Between finally having a Wegmans and our distributor having the awesome idea of selling pre-mixed cases containing two beers each of 12 different pumpkin beers, I sampled many varieties last fall. I need to go through my own posts so i can remember what i liked. I do remember Evil Genius putting out a sampler six pack of three different pumpkin beers, one of which was excellent.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

two pics from last year's purchases. I stupidly forgot to take a picture from the mixed-case assortment


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Feltburner said:


> Southern Tier's Pumking is making an early push with large displays already at my local beer distributor and also at Wegmans. Between finally having a Wegmans and our distributor having the awesome idea of selling pre-mixed cases containing two beers each of 12 different pumpkin beers, I sampled many varieties last fall. I need to go through my own posts so i can remember what i liked. I do remember Evil Genius putting out a sampler six pack of three different pumpkin beers, one of which was excellent.


Found Southern Tier's Pumking when my wife was shopping at Whole Foods today, and decided to try some. Poured a glass earlier tonight. Very nice.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

So excited to not be eight months pregnant this Halloween. Ill be catching up on this thread and making some purchases very soon!


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

I live out in Texas and we get some good ones here, one of my favorites is saint arnold's pumpkinator. If anyone would like to ship me some southern tier creme brulee and pumking, I would be more than happy to ship them some pumpkinator.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Waiting on Pumking here in Chicago....our top liquor store Binny's said they would not have Southern Tier for another two weeks or so.....lame.


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm pretty excited for pumpkin ale to start hitting the shelves again. I haven't had the chance to try Pumpking or DFH's Punkin Ale, but I'd have to say Harpoon's UFO Pumpkin Ale and Post Road Pumpkin Ale are my favorites at the moment.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

midnightgrin said:


> I'm pretty excited for pumpkin ale to start hitting the shelves again. I haven't had the chance to try Pumpking or DFH's Punkin Ale, but I'd have to say Harpoon's UFO Pumpkin Ale and Post Road Pumpkin Ale are my favorites at the moment.


Midnightgrin,
I wish you luck on finding pumking here in the Texas area, Southern Tier only has 2 distrubitors in Texas Keg 1 out in mineral well and another in Houston. Depending on the area you're in you might get lucky. Let me know where you find it if you do.


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

Sflcowboy78 said:


> Midnightgrin,
> I wish you luck on finding pumking here in the Texas area, Southern Tier only has 2 distrubitors in Texas Keg 1 out in mineral well and another in Houston. Depending on the area you're in you might get lucky. Let me know where you find it if you do.


I'm keeping a very vigilant eye out, and I certainly will let you know. I'm in the New Braunfels/San Marcos area, so I may not be fortunate enough to see it in my area.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm actually a fan of the SA Harvest Pumpkin which is easy to get, can't wait.


----------



## El Gonzo (Sep 22, 2012)

New Belgium has Pumpkick Ale... Just saw in the store this week and picked up a 6 pack... pretty tasty stuff... My wife usually willl drink 1 or 2 of them but she was really going after these...


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Its not pumpkin, but Woodstock Inn's Autumn Brew is my favorite fall beer bar none. Out of Woodstock, NH


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Lots of pumpkin beers in at Giant Eagle! Shocktop, Blue moon, Sam Adams, Shipyard, and a few I hadn't heard of before - can't remember their names! My favorites are Elysian and Pumking, looks like there are several new to try this year!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

boobird said:


> Lots of pumpkin beers in at Giant Eagle! Shocktop, Blue moon, Sam Adams, Shipyard, and a few I hadn't heard of before - can't remember their names! My favorites are Elysian and Pumking, looks like there are several new to try this year!



I work at a GE. We are getting in a few new pumpkin beers that weren't available before. I just bought the Shipyard for the first time. Love it!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked up two more bottles of Southern Tier's Pumking during my travels today.

Will be opening one of them shortly.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going to have to hit the Farm Fresh soon... It's the most exotic thing we have, really. Well, there's World Market, and Fresh Market, but FM's beer selection rarely changes much (almost NO seasonal brews), and WM won't have their fall stuff out for another few weeks.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I drank Wasatch Pumpkin Ale last night and I thought it was alright. http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/136/33258 It wasn't as strong as some of the pumpkin beers I've had in the past so I enjoyed it.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

So excited for pumpkin ale to be back on the shelf! I don't really remember my favs from last year, so I guess I have to try them all again!!


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Had my first pumpkin beer of the season tonight, and I must say that I wasn't terribly impressed. I hate to be a hater, but I thought Southern Tier's Pumking had a taste that was waaaaay too spicy. My wife tried it and agreed, saying she thought the nutmeg flavor was overwhelming. I was surprised to learn it has an "outstanding" 92 score on BeerAdvocate. Hmmm.... I like a good pumpkin beer, but I find it's best when the pumpkin flavor is much more subtle. 

That being said, I still drank the entire 22. Ha!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

My local beer distributor had a mixed-case "autumn sampler" out today that contained 4 pumpkin beers: Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale, Southampton Pumpkin Ale, Post Road Pumpkin Ale, and Cisco Brewer's Pumple Drumkin. I've had all of them before except the Cisco, but really don't remember them well except that the Weyerbacher is among my LEAST favorite every year.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally got my hands on some Southern Tier Pumking Ale yesterday and it was great except for the fact that it was 80 degrees outside. Guess fall beers in the summertime are like wearing shorts in snow. I am saving my other bottles of Pumpkin until Sept 15. hahaha


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree, it is pretty early for the pumpkin beers. Not to mention that with the exception of Southern Tier which is obviously making a big early marketing push, I worry that most other pumpkin beers available now are holdovers from last year's brewings. The Weyerbacher and Southampton from the mixed case I bought definitely tasted old. The Cisco Pumple Drumkin is probably old as well, but that was still tasty and definitely a beer I'm looking forward to having again in the fall.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Feltburner said:


> I agree, it is pretty early for the pumpkin beers. Not to mention that with the exception of Southern Tier which is obviously making a big early marketing push, I worry that most other pumpkin beers available now are holdovers from last year's brewings. The Weyerbacher and Southampton from the mixed case I bought definitely tasted old. The Cisco Pumple Drumkin is probably old as well, but that was still tasty and definitely a beer I'm looking forward to having again in the fall.



Shouldn't be hold overs. Beer expires and there should be a date stamped on the bottle somewhere.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone tried this kind yet? I saw it at Food Lion yesterday. I figure I'll try it this season, but it's too blasted hot to be drinking pumpkin beers yet.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> Shouldn't be hold overs. Beer expires and there should be a date stamped on the bottle somewhere.


Beer does not expire, if stored properly and depending on the ABV been can be cellared for quite awhile and age very nicely. I have 4 years worth of Avery's the beast at home and I am going to be doing a vertical tasting of it later this year to see the changes in it's flavor profile. I also have some imperial stouts at home that I have brewed myself that are 2 years old now and they still taste awesome.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> Anyone tried this kind yet? I saw it at Food Lion yesterday. I figure I'll try it this season, but it's too blasted hot to be drinking pumpkin beers yet.
> 
> View attachment 163972


I'm just so excited not to be eight months pregnant this year for Halloween so I can indulge in all the pumpkin beer! I'll have to read back through this thread and pick out some new ones to try. I haven't seen the New Belgium variety yet, but I hope to try it when we head back to Colorado for Labor Day weekend. We go up to a cabin in the mountains where it's nice and cool - perfect weather for pumpkin beer (and dark and stormys!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I'm popping the top off of a Pumpkick as we speak. It's been unseasonably cool here today, so I said what the hell.

Will let y'all know what I think...


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Man I wish I could say that it's cooler here. Texas never gives up when it comes to heat. The high today is 101  some one call the WAAAbulance for me please.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> Man I wish I could say that it's cooler here. Texas never gives up when it comes to heat. The high today is 101  some one call the WAAAbulance for me please.


Yuck.. 101? WAAAAAAAA all you want!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Usually here in southeastern Virginia it can get to the 101-103 range in August, so today's 75 is VERY nice!

As for the New Belgium Pumpkick? Very nice! It's dark, yet smooth. I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I picked up a Sam Adams Harvest Collection variety pack today. Last year they had Bonfire Reichbier in their variety pack that isn't there thi year but they have a pumpkin beer and an Oktoberfest that is delicious.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You can't go wrong with any Sam Adams. Good choice and on my list.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> You can't go wrong with any Sam Adams. Good choice and on my list.


No doubt. Had a pumpkin ale first and think their flavor is perfect. Not overpowering but a great flavor. I am having another as I am watching the Pirates game, so cracked a hazel brown and this is delicious.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

While beer may not go "bad" in the sense that it would be unhealthy to consume, beers are affected by age (particularly seasonal/fruit beers) -usually for the worse. That said, I did find the "best by" or "pull" dates for the Cisco Pumple Drumkin and the Post Road Pumpkin Ale in my mixed case and they are fresh. The Weyerbacher had a code of "2033 09:22" which I can't decode with any certainty, and the Southampton had no code anywhere on the label or bottle that I could find; given the other two beers are fresh, I'll assume the Weyerbacher and Southampton are as well. The Cisco is a very good beer, a little light on the pumpkin and spice but enough that you know it is there; it is one of the only pumpkin beers I would consider buying by the case. The Post Road was decent, the Weyerbacher and Southampton I will pawn off at poker night.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Dr. Phibes, thanks for the info on the Sam Adams Harvest Collection. I remember each of the past two years the Sam Adams pumpkin ale was among my favorites (also remember wishing they would put just a little more effort into the label). I'm actually glad to hear they don't have the Bonfire beer anymore, I wasn't a fan of the smoky flavor. Then again, I thought Fat Head's Head Hunter IPA was terrible but it gets stellar reviews on all of the beer sites, so what do I know?


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

It has been unseasonably cool here too. I'm growing more partial to the pumpkin and fall ciders vs. ales, especially Woodchucks'


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I've run into a situation where a distributor had a case of pumpkin ale from the previous year and I bought it without looking at the dates (Jack's Pumpkin Ale). It tasted bad, no question, as I had bought some the previous year. Maybe not unhealthy for you, but clearly the age had did its job. I complained and they gave me a new case, and the taste for the same product was like night and day. A friend of mine went down to that same distributor a few days later and they had one case of the beer left. And guess what? It was missing one bottle. They were still trying to pawn it off. No shame!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

From philly.com today:

Pumpkin already? Yes, it's only August, but the pumpkin harvest is already upon us. In addition to the usual favorites (Southern Tier Imperial Pumking, Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale), keep an eye for these newbies:

-New Belgium Pumpkick, made with pumpkin spices, plus cranberries and lemongrass. (Available in Maryland and, starting next week, Delaware). 

-Timmermans Pumpkin Lambicus, a spontaneously fermented pumpkin ale from Belgium made its limited debut last year. 

-Chatoe Rogue Pumpkin Patch Ale, made with gourds from Rogue's own Oregon farm. (Available in October.) 

-Harpoon Imperial Pumpkin, a strong (10.5 percent alcohol) pumpkin stout. (Harpoon also makes Pumpkin Cider.) 

-Anderson Valley Fall Hornin', available in cans and bottles. 

-Elysian Hansel & Gretel Ginger Pumpkin Pilsner, one of three Halloween beers from the Seattle brewery, with Dark o' the Moon Pumpkin Stout and The Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw that Philly.com article today too. Spent some time this morning looking into various pumpkin beers.

Has anyone ever tried Braaaiins! Pumpkin Ale by Spring House Brewing Co. (out of Lancaster, PA.) See the below links for, I think, mostly positive reviews. I'm curious to taste it, but cannot seem to find it locally here in the Philly suburbs. 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/16589/62259/?ba=orangesol

http://kupkosmindbottled.blogspot.com/2012/09/spring-house-brewing-braaaiins-pumpkin.html?m=1


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, Spring House Brewing has some very odd beers (http://www.springhousebeer.com/pages/beer ) . I've never seen any of them, and according to beermenus.com, it isn't available anywhere near Philly.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Saruman, not sure if you are near Exton, PA, but there is a place called Ron's that has a very large assortment of beers (bottles and on tap). Since it is at least 30 mins away, I usually only go there when I hunt for Christmas beers, but this year I plan to check out their website to see what pumpkin beers they are carrying.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

My local brewery, Penn Brewery, has a Pumpkin Roll Ale I really want to try.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Feltburner said:


> Saruman, not sure if you are near Exton, PA, but there is a place called Ron's that has a very large assortment of beers (bottles and on tap). Since it is at least 30 mins away, I usually only go there when I hunt for Christmas beers, but this year I plan to check out their website to see what pumpkin beers they are carrying.


Not familiar with Ron's, but might have to check it out. Exton's about 45 min or so away for me.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> My local brewery, Penn Brewery, has a Pumpkin Roll Ale I really want to try.


Is that only on tap at the brewery? Never saw that there before, do you know when they offer it?


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

boobird said:


> Is that only on tap at the brewery? Never saw that there before, do you know when they offer it?


I saw one case of it at a distributor near where I work in Greentree.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

*looky what I got!*

I'm stoked to try the Pumpkick


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

katshead42 said:


> I'm stoked to try the Pumpkick


I'm stoked to try ANY of it....mostly because if I'm trying it, that will mean that this [email protected]#$&* Florida summer weather will have finally given it a rest. 

95 degrees and 75% humidity is just not the right environment for a nice autumn beer. 

I'm thrilled for all of you, and can't wait until I can participate!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Penn Brewing has an Oktoberfest that was in the mixed case and it is very good. I'll have to keep an eye out for the Pumpkin Roll


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I saw one case of it at a distributor near where I work in Greentree.
> 
> View attachment 164385


Nice! I live very close to Green Tree, will keep an eye out - thanks!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

boobird said:


> Nice! I live very close to Green Tree, will keep an eye out - thanks!


It was the distributor off of Noblestown Road by Shop N Save.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Interesting article explaining why we are seeing so many pumpkin beers hitting the shelves this early (plus reviews of a few pumpkin beers):

http://www.stltoday.com/entertainme...cle_6492b0c3-51b3-55d1-a413-f1b949070b44.html


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

I picked up a couple of different 22s (will post about them as I drink them), but I also picked up a 4-pack of Ommegang's Scythe & Sickle Harvest Ale and really, really enjoyed it. It has an incredibly smooth and balanced taste. It's a bit hoppy and a bit wheat-y. A little sweet, but in a good way. I'd definitely buy this again!









Interesting article, Feltburner. It seemed like for years, pumpkin ales were very, very niche. You'd only find a few different kinds here or there. I wonder what it will mean for overall quality when more and more varieties are being produced. I guess we'll probably see some real crap, but also some breweries that experiment and create some awesome things.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> It was the distributor off of Noblestown Road by Shop N Save.


Just had some on tap at Market District Settlers Ridge - spicy and smooth. Loved it!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey- Since I am getting sideways on Pumpking tonight , I found this T-Shirt Southern Tier Brewery has for sale. I figured it will be my Halloween t-shirt purchase this year. I ordered mine and it is inbound at this time! Here's what it looks like









https://www.stbcbeer.com/store/Men-s-Pumking-Tee.html


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Picked up a couple of 22s this weekend, including The Great Pumpkin by Heavy Seas (never heard of it, but it had strong reviews on Beer Advocate), and the Fermentation without Representation Imperial Pumpkin Porter from Epic Brewing.









I drank the Epic last night and was pretty impressed. It's not like any pumpkin beer I've had before. It has a very sweet, chocolaty, sugary aroma. I think one guy on Beer Advocate said it perfectly when he described it as "sticking your head into a bag of Halloween candy." I really liked the taste for a while, pumpkin-y with a toasty finish. Toward the end of the 22, though, I realized that this was pretty sweet for my taste (not sure if this came out more when it got a little warmer...). Anyway, I'll probably buy it again, but may split it into two sittings.

I would encourage anyone to pick this up if they get a chance, if only to smell it. Like a pillowcase full of Halloween candy!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

So far this year the only new one I've tried is Pumpkick, But I'm really liking it! The bit of cranberry flavor is great, makes it taste like Thanksgiving. My favorite is Pumpkin Woodchuck, wish it wasn't just seasonal. Haven't seen it around here yet, but I'm keeping an eye out for it. My local liquor store has Schlafly Pumpkin Ale out too, which I will be picking up next! Even though it's not pumpkin, or an ale for that matter, I love Sam Adams Oktoberfest, too. Makes me feel as if it is Autumn


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

How did the pumpkin cidar taste? Like apple cidar with pumpkin dumped in? I find cidar to be kind of crisp. Is that kind?


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty crisp, and sweet. More of a baked pumpkin flavor. Worth a try!


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, i love pumpkin cider....definitely worth the try


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Picked up a six of blue moon harvest pumpkin, drank two. I think its okay, I like the Sam Adams better. Blue Moon had a nice look, but seemed to be inconsistent throughout. Felt a bit watered down, like Pumpkin Lite. SA is like pumpkin pie, just about perfect for me, I'm going to try many others this fall, but if I stocked up on one right now it would be theirs.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree, Blue Moon Pumpkin isn't my favorite


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Picked up a couple of 22 oz. pumpkin beers at Wegman's . Drank the Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin tonight and it was very good. Pours a cloudy orange, almost like an orange-colored cider. Taste is pure pumpkin pie, though more homemade than Mrs. Smith's in that it is very sweet and pumpkiny(?) with the spices noticeable but more subtle than in most pumpkin beers. I couldn't drink more than one of these in a night, but it is exactly what one should expect out of a pumpkin beer. Looking forward to trying the Long Trail Imperial Pumpkin later this weekend or next week.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had the Long Trail Imperial Pumpkin last night. It's a tasty fall beer with the typical pumpkin pie spices in good balance. I would love to try this on tap. This beer is the first in Long Trail's new "Brush and Barrel" series where they pair with a local artist to design the label. In this case, the label is from Jess Polanshek.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been wanting to try Shipyard cant find it


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

DeadMonique said:


> So far this year the only new one I've tried is Pumpkick, But I'm really liking it! The bit of cranberry flavor is great, makes it taste like Thanksgiving. My favorite is Pumpkin Woodchuck, wish it wasn't just seasonal. Haven't seen it around here yet, but I'm keeping an eye out for it. My local liquor store has Schlafly Pumpkin Ale out too, which I will be picking up next! Even though it's not pumpkin, or an ale for that matter, I love Sam Adams Oktoberfest, too. Makes me feel as if it is Autumn


I just finished the Pumpkick and now I'm on shock top pumpkin wheat...I'm liking it better so far!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Went to Total Wine tonight and FINALLY found Woodchuck Fall, and we got Samuel Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale, which I hadn't tried before.

I'm sipping it now, and it's very nice. Not the best I've tasted yet, but very good.

If there's anything you can't find, try checking the store locator on the Total Wine website to see if there are any near you. Ours had TONS of different brands; Shipyard Pumpkinhead, Sam Adams OctoberFest & Harvest Pumpkin, Dogfish Head Punkin, Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat (still my favorite), Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin (like you guys, I wasn't impressed, but if you want to try it), Saranac Pumpkin, just to name a few that I saw.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the tip about Total Wine. The closest to me is about 50 mins away so I never really consider it for wine or beer runs, but after checking out the selection of pumpkin beers on their website I might just make a run in mid-September if I can't find most of the beers at my usual haunts.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

When I checked out the site, I found out that you could order things for in-store pickup, so if there's something they have in stock that you want, place your order online and then make the trip out there! We'll be doing that with the Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I love Southern Tier Pumking...but it is so expensive!!! I buy the occasional bottle at Wegmans. Haven't splurged for a case yet.

I've been on an Angry Orchard kick lately.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

In Pa. the state controls the liquor sales, so the variety is lacking, plus some of the more "exotic" brands are nowhere to be seen. When we go to Delaware, the stores are much better and a lot cheaper. Plus you can get singles for samples, which is great in avoiding buying an entire case and hoping you like it. One example is a large bottle of Kahlua in Pa. goes for $42.99. Delaware as low as $24.99, same size.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

agree with PA pricing, though at least the variety is getting better every year. Two years ago I was excited to find about 6 different pumpkin beers at my local deli; last year with a new Wegmans and a beer distributor offering a mixed case sampler, I probably tasted a dozen different pumpkin beers. This year Wegmans alone probably has a dozen different varieties available.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate PA pricing and the fact that most places you can't buy singles. The places you can buy singles are way over priced.

I'll have to make a list when I get home of all the pumpkin beers I have now and have tasted. LOTS!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

With the state talking about privatization, we may have some big changes coming our way. But those price differences between Pa. and Delaware are ridiculous.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Found out last week that my niece loves pumpkin beers. I put together a mixed case of 24 different pumpkin beers for her engagement party today. Had to scramble last minute when I found out a couple of 22 oz bottles wouldn't fit in the case. Thought I would have to cheat slightly and use a pumpkin cider, but fortunately Wegman's added Wolaver's Pumpkin Ale which they hadn't had yesterday.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Split a bottle of Saucony Creek's Captain Pumpkin's Maple Mistress Ale with the wife tonight. It is brewed with roasted butternut squash, rum spices, and maple syrup. My wife liked it more than I did as I found the maple syrup to be overwhelming. It is a very sweet beer which I am normally not a fan of anyway, so any of you who like sweet beers might want to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Sitting here right now enjoying my first of the season! It's Pumpkick, which I'd never tried before, but I really like it. I'll probably try some others but this is definitely the front runner over the ones from the past seasons.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Tried UFO and Post Road tonight, not blown away. Please pray to the Beer Gods that Sam Adams releases Harvest Pumpkin in a non sampler pack...It's throwing me off, any positive prop building karma has been nuked by weak beer...sigh.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> With the state talking about privatization, we may have some big changes coming our way. But those price differences between Pa. and Delaware are ridiculous.


I pray they do this. I'd try a lot more different brands if I could buy a solo bottle for near the cost of the bottle if you divide cost of case X 24. Even six packs at cost. This is clearly a case of the government doing what is best for them, or their personal campaign coffers from distributor donations, then truly representing the people of the state and what is 'best' for the actual citizens if they decide to stick with the stupid status quo.

Who wants to buy a $40 case of something you aren't sure you would even like, at a different location than where you buy you food and other beverages, than being able to stop in the beer aisle while grocery shopping and buying a mix of singles to try.

If you drink beer, you sig other wine, that is now 3 stops to shop for the week (my situation). Who wants that. It's BS.

Also, I'm tired of never knowing what state stores for wine and booze are open what days and what hours, all differing. Or what grocery store is allowed to sell wine, etc., while others aren't allowed. Make the F'N laws, have them apply across the board, and quit all the crap.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We got in O'Fallons Pumpkin Beer. Never had it before so went ahead and bought a six pack. It probably has the most prominent pumpkin tatse I've ever had in a Pumpkin beer.


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> Tried UFO and Post Road tonight, not blown away. Please pray to the Beer Gods that Sam Adams releases Harvest Pumpkin in a non sampler pack...It's throwing me off, any positive prop building karma has been nuked by weak beer...sigh.


I picked up a 6-pack of Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin at a liquor store in Michigan on Friday. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## JacksLantern (Aug 21, 2013)

Last year I had a GREAT one. Sam Adam's (Fat Jack), and there is always Shipyard's (Pumpkin Head).


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool! I haven't had Fat Jack but read repeatedly and been told how good it is. There were rrumblings that it was discontinued. Be on the lookout. Could have gotten Shipyard's last night, kicking myself.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

My personal favorite is New Belgium Pumpkick with its after note of cranberry and spice but alas no New Belgium in NY so I content myself with whichever comes through my grocery store. So far already we have had UFO and Punkin from dogsfish head. Both delightful. I must say I'm quite happy with whatever I can!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Elysian night Owl


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

For those of you in my neck of the woods, Iron Hill Brewery is releasing their Pumpkin Ale this Saturday.

http://www.ironhillbrewery.com/pump...&utm_medium=emailart&utm_campaign=pumkin-ale#


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up on Iron Hill, nearest one is about 30 mins or so away so may be able to pick some up if i'm out in that direction. Rock Bottom Brewery made an excellent pumpkin beer a few years ago, but they are very half-assed in when they make it so I have given up trying. The last two years they didn't have it available until November. Was surprised yesterday to see my local dive bar had Saranac Pumpkin Ale in 32oz jugs. I remember not liking Saranac much last year so I didn't bother getting one (plus I had a 12oz bottle of it at home from a recent mixed-case buy). I cracked the 12oz open last night and it is much like i remembered it- kind of a lightly-spiced Lite beer. Wouldn't go out of my way to drink it, but I may buy the jug next week just because it's pretty cool looking.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Pumpkin215 said:


> For those of you in my neck of the woods, Iron Hill Brewery is releasing their Pumpkin Ale this Saturday.
> 
> http://www.ironhillbrewery.com/pump...&utm_medium=emailart&utm_campaign=pumkin-ale#


Haven't been there in a while, but will have to stop by again soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just read through this entire thread for my hubby, lol. Thought I'd see what fall flavors were good for him to try. (I actually made a check list of each ale listed in here to find the overall faves!! That took me some time, lol.) He loves Blue Moon, so he bought a 6 pack of the "Harvest Pumpkin Ale" to start with. He hasn't tried it yet since the temps here just bounced up to the upper 90's!! Anyhoo...my question is, I have seen this ale labeled two ways in this thread..."Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale" and "Blue Moon Harvest Moon". Are they the same thing, just given a new name??? I went to the Blue Moon website and I didn't see any listed for that "Harvest Moon" one, only the "Harvest Pumpkin Ale".


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe it's only a name change. Blue Moon also used to have Rising Moon in the spring, Honey Moon in the summer, and Harvest Moon in the fall. Same beer, different name as far as I can tell, though I like the Harvest Moon name better.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Killed by Death said:


> I believe it's only a name change. Blue Moon also used to have Rising Moon in the spring, Honey Moon in the summer, and Harvest Moon in the fall. Same beer, different name as far as I can tell, though I like the Harvest Moon name better.


Thanks! Yeah, now that you mention it, I remember a Rising Moon name...wonder why they would change the names? They seem cool to me like they are listed here in your post, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahh, you are right. I just looked it up online and it says the Blue Moon names were changed in 2006/2007, then were changed again in 2010/2011.

"Winter Abbey Ale (2010) (formerly Full Moon (2006), originally Blue Moon Winter Ale)
Spring Blonde Wheat Ale (2011) (formerly Rising Moon (2007), originally Blue Moon Spring Ale) - Valencia Grove Amber (2013) is the current Spring Seasonal Collection
Summer Honey Wheat Ale (2011) (formerly Honey Moon (2006), originally Blue Moon Summer Ale) - (Retired)
Harvest Pumpkin Ale (2011) (formerly Harvest Moon (2006), originally Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale)"-Blue Moon Wiki Page


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Got a PumpKing to try tomorrow...
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/3818/38394


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Pumking is excellent as always albeit over priced at least here in Pa at $100 a case. One of the more outstanding ones I have had this year is the Tenacious Traveler Jack O Traveler Shandy. I was skeptical at a mix of lemon peel with pumpkin spices. Shipyard's pumpkin is excellent as well. I have also had Buffalo Bills pumpkin which is so so as was the Tommyknocker Small Patch Pumpkin Harvest. Arcadia's pumpkin is pretty good as well as southhampton pumpkin. I would never go back to Post Road from Brooklyn Brewery which was horrible. For anyone lucky enough to be in the Pittsburgh Area Rivertowne brewing makes a pumpkin ale that they infuse via CO2 with cream well worth the trip. On a non pumpkin ale side Full Pint Brewing has an ode to Night of the Living Dead with their Night of the Living Stout which has awesome bottle artwork and a great taste.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I just found some ShockTop "Pumpkin Wheat" beer last week.
I liked it. Tasted great!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I am always checking this thread hoping for new brands. In WA is lacking with variety of Pumpkin flavors. Two years ago we went on a spree and bought every brand there the shelves had. I'm not a beer drinker, so I'm looking for something that tastes more like pumpkin pie and less like beer. I know, I know, more than half of you are scoffing at me now.  My husband, on the other hand, is German, so he has his own requirements. My secret reaper sent me one last year from O'fallen brewery and I have to say, it's wasn't bad at all, and I actually liked it, but you can't buy it here. So, this year, I asked nicely if my neighbor would brew a pumpkin batch and he is... I hope it's good.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had an RJ Rocker's Gruntled Pumpkin Ale tonight. Wife hated it, but I thought it was decent. It pours the usual cloudy cider-orange (though with more head than most) and smells of the usual pumpkin ale spices, but the taste is front and forward graham cracker crust. Not much pumpkin so I can't say it tastes like pumpkin pie, but it definitely tastes like the graham cracker crust from a pumpkin pie. I wouldn't want to drink more than one of these in a night, and i'd likely choose a different pumpkin ale over this if I had a choice. That said, I was fine with it.


----------



## Nixer (Sep 7, 2011)

not sure if already on the thread but Third Street Jack'd up autumn ale from MN. highly suggested if you can find outside of MN. for sure in my top 3 fall beers ever.


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've had the pleasure of sampling four pumpkin beers in the past week, and wanted to give a quick rundown, ranked by which I liked the most:









- *North Peak Hooligan Hoppy Pumpkin Ale* - This is made in Traverse City, Mich., and I'm not sure how widely distributed it is, but if you can find it (especially on tap), do not hesitate. This is the pumpkin ale for folks who like really hoppy beers. In fact, the pumpkin isn't even that strong. It's just a hint, but it's enough to give it a really unique flavor









- *O'Fallon Pumpkin Beer* - Others have mentioned this one as well. Pretty classic pumpkin ale with strong pumpkin flavor.









- *New Belgium Pumpkick* - This stuff seems to be everywhere now. It has cranberry, but I didn't really notice it very much (that being said, my wife did, and she really liked it). 









- Post Road Pumpkin Ale - I could see how others would like this one, but it's not my favorite. The beer from Brooklyn Brewery was much lighter overall (as compared to other pumpkin ales) and the flavor was pretty mild, both in terms of pumpkin flavor and spices. Not bad, but not one I would likely purchase again.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Gotta love Wegmans. Went there early to check out their bar for the first time, and they had Dogfish Head Punkin Ale on tap served with a brown sugared rim. Also managed to score 4 new pumpkin ales that I hadn't had yet this year. I should have had one of them instead of the Southern Tier Pumking tonight. For a beer so highly rated it was incredibly disappointing. From the initial aroma of a cheap vanilla candle to the overwhelming vanilla taste, it was just plain bad. Neither of us could finish our last few sips of the shared 22 oz. bottle. It is one of the very few pumpkin beers that I can honestly say I will never try again.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally had my own go with pumKing and I'm not certain how to describe this but....I can certainly understand why its so highly rated as a craft beer, I almost get the sense that Southern Tier decided to find the most extreme offering they could....and then jack it up 300%. It's ambitious, it has status, it packs a punch...bowl sized pumpkin taste. If Post Road (which I hated, thought the last bit of aftertaste was going to make me vomit) is on one end of the spectrum and pumKing is the other, I guess I'm still at this point a Sam Adams drinker. I like the taste of pumpkin and spice, but I don't need beaten about the head with it. Still on the hunt for dogfish and whole hog, once I've done that I believe I'll have my favorite.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had a Blue Point Brewing Pumpkin Ale tonight. Was looking forward to this one as I've had a few different Blue Point beers before that I've liked. It was a little disappointing- not bad, just not as good as I had hoped. Light on pumpkin smell and taste, light on spices, generally light on flavor. I could drink a few of these in a given night, but more because it's harmless rather than because it's delicious.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Saw this online at boston.com - "The best pumpkin beers of 2013". Not the most definitive of taste-tests as it was only 4 people and 16 pumpkin beers, but their results were surprising. http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/food/blogs/99bottles/2013/09/the_best_pumpkin_beers_of_2013.html
** Spoiler Alert for those who don't want to bother reading ** -

The author listed only his favorites, not the overall group ranking, placing Wolaver's, Dogfish Head, Hoppin Frog Barrel, Smuttynose, and Ithaca first through fifth, respectively. The most interesting note for me was that Shipyard Pumpkinhead placed last or 2nd-to-last with all four of the tasters. He also found the Southern Tier Pumking to be "just awful".


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Years ago I tried a Pumpkin beer. I think it was by Samuel Adams. I did not like it at all. I wasn't very adventurous beer-wise back then.
Yesterday I figured I give it another shot so I bought a sixer of Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale and man! Is it tasty! Love it!


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Feltburner said:


> Saw this online at boston.com - "The best pumpkin beers of 2013". Not the most definitive of taste-tests as it was only 4 people and 16 pumpkin beers, but their results were surprising. http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/food/blogs/99bottles/2013/09/the_best_pumpkin_beers_of_2013.html
> ** Spoiler Alert for those who don't want to bother reading ** -
> 
> The author listed only his favorites, not the overall group ranking, placing Wolaver's, Dogfish Head, Hoppin Frog Barrel, Smuttynose, and Ithaca first through fifth, respectively. The most interesting note for me was that Shipyard Pumpkinhead placed last or 2nd-to-last with all four of the tasters. He also found the Southern Tier Pumking to be "just awful".


Not surprised about the Shipyard... that stuff is not very good. I think the author said it right when he described it as the Bud Light of pumpkin beer. I do see it everywhere, though, so I guess someone has to like it.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Count me in as one who likes Shipyard- it was among my favorites each of the past three years. I don't particularly get the "Bud Light" comparison; I've thought Uinta, Blue Point and Saranac more fit the Lite beer description with their muted flavors. But as we know, beer taste is subjective, and pumpkin beer more so. Perfect example is that while I loved the Shipyard Pumpkinhead, my wife hated it. Both of us loved the Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin, however, so if you see that you may want to give it a chance.


----------



## dscrimager (Feb 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is on the thread yet, but Lakefront brewing has a pumpkin lager. I find it very smooth and subtle tasting...not a hop bomb


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Just Tried my first Pumpkin ale earlier today. Dogfish Head Pumpkin Ale. Pretty damn tasty!


----------



## JacksLantern (Aug 21, 2013)

I Just had RED HOOK'S (Out of your Gourd Pumpkin Porter) Simply Awesome!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

JacksLantern said:


> I Just had RED HOOK'S (Out of your Gourd Pumpkin Porter) Simply Awesome!


That sounds tasty. Will have to keep my eyes open for that one.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

For those in/near Philadelphia, there are a couple of events of interest coming up in October. The Institute Bar hosts what they claim is the biggest pumpkin beer festival in the world on October 5th with roughly 80 pumpkin beers on tap, while the City Tap House has their Pumpkin Smash 2013 on October 13th with over 30 pumpkin beers on tap.

http://www.institutebar.com/5th-Annual-Pumpkin-Fest.html
http://www.citytaphouse.com/events


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I know we just had a whole shipyard discussion, i am as well a fan of it but this is where its a little different. best thing i had for shipard was the "toasted pumpkin" which the glass was rimmed with cinnamon and sugar and caramel and it was a black and tan of shipayard and guiness...mighty tasty. also shipyard has "smashed pumpkin" which is higher alcohol vol and double the flavor.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Miles, that combination sounded so interesting that I looked for other recipes. Turns out that Shipyard has a .pdf file with many recipes including one similar to yours (except for the rimmed glass) that they call a "black and orange."
http://www.shipyard.com/pdf/PheadCocktails2.pdf


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Annnnnnnd that pdf is now saved to my phone, thanks man!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried Pumpkinhead by Shipyard tonight. It's pretty tasty.

Has anyone tried Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat?


----------



## Colcannon (Jul 31, 2013)

I work in a liquor store and the best sellers this season in my part of the world are






schadenfreude, I especially love the box it comes in and






st. ambroise pumpkin ale aside from the great packaging and names the quality is also above par, based on personal experience AND ala beer advocate.com


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

This weekend I had the pleaseure of trying Krunkin Pumpkin from Karbach Brewing out of Houston TX. One of the best Pumpkin beers I have had yet.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Feltburner said:


> For those in/near Philadelphia, there are a couple of events of interest coming up in October. The Institute Bar hosts what they claim is the biggest pumpkin beer festival in the world on October 5th with roughly 80 pumpkin beers on tap, while the City Tap House has their Pumpkin Smash 2013 on October 13th with over 30 pumpkin beers on tap.
> 
> http://www.institutebar.com/5th-Annual-Pumpkin-Fest.html
> http://www.citytaphouse.com/events


There is also the Hard Cider Fest this weekend at the Navy Yard.

http://www.pourthecore.com/philly/

I'll be there!!


----------



## ZombieChihuahua (Sep 24, 2013)

I LOVE pumpkin beer... it's my favorite thing about this time of year!

My favorites are Cigar City's Good Gourd, Dogfish Head's Punkin, and Southern Tier's Pumpking. SO GOOD! Good Gourd has already sold out around me, so I have a bomber on reserve for October 31st


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

I've tried what is available over the years. Not a fan of Shipyard pumpkin ale. Post Road was pretty good. I think Sam Adams pumpkin harvest is superior. Really though you've got to really like squash to like these things. They are a little ripe like carving a pumpkin outdoors on October 30th when it's cool if not chilly and no one happens to be doing laundry. I find a lot of people buy for packaging. Even Guinness is getting into the harvest business with a red ale(tastes like stout/draught/red ale. Currently I'm drinking an offering from Sierra Nevada(lover of hops brewery)called Flipside. It's certainly spicy. Doesn't have pumpkin in it but a lot of people might appreciate that. Let's face it pumpkins are putrid lol.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

My local beer distributor makes up their own variety cases. Recently, I picked up this one full of pumpkin beer!! I'm missing one from the picture, but I think it was a chocolate pumpkin stout. (You get two of everything). I didn't like it anyway and the BF drank it.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Was in Maine last year for Halloween, and I must say, as much as I like Shipyard's Pumpkinhead, I REALLY like Gritty's (from Portland) Halloween Ale the best!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

My wife had picked up a four-pack of Devious Imperial Pumpkin Ale for me when we stopped at the local Wegmans supermarket yesterday. Had never heard of Fegley's Brew Works before, but apparently they're located in Allentown, PA.










I quite liked it; in fact, I drank two of them while watching the first two episodes of 'Sleepy Hollow' on-demand last night.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> My wife had picked up a four-pack of Devious Imperial Pumpkin Ale for me when we stopped at the local Wegmans supermarket yesterday. Had never heard of Fegley's Brew Works before, but apparently they're located in Allentown, PA.
> 
> 
> 
> I quite liked it; in fact, I drank two of them while watching the first two episodes of 'Sleepy Hollow' on-demand last night.


I've been to Fegley's in Bethlehem PA before. Not a bad place to hang out and the food is really good! I like their "Rude Elf" (I think that is the name) that comes out around the holidays.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I've been to Fegley's in Bethlehem PA before. Not a bad place to hang out and the food is really good! I like their "Rude Elf" (I think that is the name) that comes out around the holidays.


Hmm, think I'll definitely have to give that one a try too. Will keep my eyes open for it over the next couple months.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Pumpkin215, how was the hard cider festival? I'm very much looking forward to the pumpkin beer festival this saturday in Philly.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Feltburner said:


> Pumpkin215, how was the hard cider festival? I'm very much looking forward to the pumpkin beer festival this saturday in Philly.


Eh….I thought it was a bit underwhelming. 

To be honest, I felt old! I’m 33 and my BF is 42 but the general crowd was in their early 20’s. Now there were people there older than us, but it had a bit of a “college festival” feel to it.

The lines were long and we got there right after it started. It seemed to be really disorganized with people standing under the tent and I kept asking “are you in line?” Some were standing around sipping their samples and others were in line.

The ciders were good and their employees were doing a great job of handing them out quickly. I was disappointed that you didn’t have the option to purchase any cider. I was hoping to come home with a case of something I liked. I’ve been to wine festivals where you can purchase your wine, and they hold it for you at the end. The cider fest was just purely samples.

Would I go again? Possibly. It was a beautiful day to be outside. When we left (after about 3 hours) it was really starting to get crowded. I can say that it is not worth the full price of $40 per person ahead of time and $65 at the gate. I paid $20 per ticket for an online deal through Goldstar. 

How was the pumpkin beer festival? 

There is a Wine fest this Saturday in Skippack and I’m going to that. But I’m not sure if any of it is pumpkin/Halloween related. http://www.winetober.com/


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Hadn't posted on the pumpkin beer festival because I'm still not quite sure what I thought of it. I think it is a great concept but the bar is woefully incapable of pulling off an event of that size. the entire block was set up with tables and pouring stations, but like your event it was tough to tell if people were in line or just chatting. Lines weren't too long, but of the 80 advertised beers perhaps 40 of them were available by the time we left at 3pm. Once the inside kegs were kicked they would cycle in a different set of beers (about 10 at a time, every 90 - 120 mins). 

I wouldn't go back again to this one, but I would definitely go to one where all beers are available at the same time. My wife liked the Elysian Dark o' the Moon stout, The Fegley's Pumpkin Braggert (w/ honey), and the Shawnee Craft Pumpkin Saison best, while I liked the Dark o' the moon, Voodoo 80lb pumpkin (though ironically not much pumpkin flavor), and Star Hill Boxcar Pumpkin Porter the best.


----------



## brsves55 (Oct 16, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried to make their own pumpkin brew by running their favorite ale through a pumpkin?
http://buymanthings.com/pumpkin-beer-tap-kit


----------



## dirtTroll (Sep 15, 2009)

Buffalo Bill's Brewery has THE BEST pumpkin ale and have been doing it for years! Ive tried the others and no one compares. Hard to find if your not on the west coast. Found some here in Texas last year, but havent this year... and was stuck trying something new.. - Post Road Pumkin Ale by the Brooklyn Brewery... sadly... it failed the taste test. If you can find Buffalo Bill's, thats the one you want!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Feltburner said:


> I wouldn't go back again to this one, but I would definitely go to one where all beers are available at the same time. My wife liked the Elysian Dark o' the Moon stout, The Fegley's Pumpkin Braggert (w/ honey), and the Shawnee Craft Pumpkin Saison best, while I liked the Dark o' the moon, Voodoo 80lb pumpkin (though ironically not much pumpkin flavor), and Star Hill Boxcar Pumpkin Porter the best.


Thanks for the info! Iv'e had the Pumpkin porter and liked it. I should try out Fegley's though. They have some good beer. 

I found out today the local beer distributor is ALL OUT of pumpkin beer varieties and they are not getting any more. I'm off to hit a few others on my way home today. I should have stocked up earlier this season.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, Wegmans center shelf no longer holds pumpkin beers, they have already been replaced with Christmas ales!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had both a Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale and a Sam Adams Fat Jack Double Pumpkin Ale last night for a side-by-side comparison. The Harvest Pumpkin has always seemed to be more concerned with being a decent beer first and foremost, with somewhat muted pumpkin and spice flavor. The Fat Jack does seem more interested in being a "true" pumpkin beer, but I really didn't taste much pumpkin- possibly due to the heavy flavor of cinnamon, nutmeg, and allspice. Fans of spice bombs should give the Fat Jack a try, but I preferred the Harvest Pumpkin.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

During our weekly poker game I held a blind pumpkin beer tasting (I knew which was which but 5 others didn't). We tried Long Trail Imperial Pumpkin, Flying Dog's The Fear, Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin, Fegley's Devious, Buffalo Bill's, Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale, and Rock Bottom's Ichabod Pumpkin Ale. Fegley's was the clear taste winner for our group with 5 of 6 choosing it as the best (myself included). Weyerbacher was the winner of the "aroma" category (for what that is worth). Long Trail and Weyerbacher were a tight 2nd and 3rd in the tasting, while Blue Moon and Buffalo Bill's fared the worst. I do wonder how much the small serving size played in the results; while I agreed with the majority that Fegley's was the best of the bunch, I have frequently noted that the beer's spices get overwhelming halfway through a bottle. I had Long Trail rated 2nd, but if I had to drink a full beer I'm sure I'd choose it over the Fegley's.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Is there a pumpkin ale that's kinda sweet and actually tastes like pumpkin? I've tried 2 (can't remember the names) and they both tasted just like beer without even a hint of spice or pumpkin.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

If you can find it, Williamsburg Alewerks' Pumpkin Ale is one you should try. It was one of my favorites last year and gets outstanding reviews on ratebeer.com and beeradvocate.com, but unfortunately I haven't had it this year. It is a very good beer balanced well with pumpkin and spice flavor. Since you mentioned "kinda sweet" you may prefer Southern Tier's Pumking (way too sweet and cloying for me) or either of Shipyard's offerings (Pumpkinhead or Smashed Pumpkin) - both of those taste like a Mrs. Smith's pie. The Shipyard Pumpkinhead will likely be the easiest to find.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Feltburner said:


> If you can find it, Williamsburg Alewerks' Pumpkin Ale is one you should try. It was one of my favorites last year and gets outstanding reviews on ratebeer.com and beeradvocate.com, but unfortunately I haven't had it this year. It is a very good beer balanced well with pumpkin and spice flavor. Since you mentioned "kinda sweet" you may prefer Southern Tier's Pumking (way too sweet and cloying for me) or either of Shipyard's offerings (Pumpkinhead or Smashed Pumpkin) - both of those taste like a Mrs. Smith's pie. The Shipyard Pumpkinhead will likely be the easiest to find.



Thanks! I'll go out and look tomorrow.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

mb24 said:


> Thanks! I'll go out and look tomorrow.


I found the Shipyard Pumpkinhead and the Pumpking. Trying the Pumpkinhead now....not bad! Very mild and I can definitely taste the pumpkin and spice.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope you like the Southern Tier, too - I thought it was much sweeter than any of the others I've tried.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had Chatoe Rogue Pumpkin Patch Ale last night and loved it. It smelled strongly of pumpkin and spices when poured. They were in the flavor as well, but very balanced with the beer, which also seemed to have a very slight note of chocolate or coffee; we couldn't quite figure out what it was, but something added a little depth and body to the beer. Think I will be running to Wegmans to grab up a couple more if they have any left.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I know it's early, but some parts of the country start seeing the Pumpkin and Harvest Ale selections sooner. Rejuvenating this thread for anyone who is eagerly anticipating that season. Stay thirsty, my friends...


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

It's only June, but I'm eagerly awaiting pumpkin offerings this year too. I plan on seeing if the local liquor store can order some hard to find ales for me to try this year. Usually I'm limited to harpoons pumpkin ufo and other mostly flavorless brews, so I'd like to try some others.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Are the package stores you guys use pretty receptive to ordering products that aren't normally in stock for you? Because I see several brands I'd like to try here, but I know full well my people would have to order it for me...reckon it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

My liquor store actually still has Ace's pumpkin cider. I bought a six-pack in April and asked "am I the only one who buys this stuff?" He said "yeah, pretty much." So I'm not sure if they'll get them this coming fall or not. I'm hoping so! hah hah. I don't drink beer but I have tried a number of pumpkin ciders. They range from "meh" to "pretty good". Ace is the one I liked the most actually. They're too sweet so I had to drink them on ice, which is fine because it's quite refreshing that way.

Whatever you do...stay far away from that Angry Orchard cinnamon apple one. I am obsessed with cinnamon but that drink is super sickly sweet...even on ice. Unless you like super duper sweet alcohol, I'd stay very far away from that one.


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

Laurie S. said:


> Are the package stores you guys use pretty receptive to ordering products that aren't normally in stock for you? Because I see several brands I'd like to try here, but I know full well my people would have to order it for me...reckon it can't hurt to ask.


Yeah there's been several times when I've needed the Specs down the road to order some things for me and they did, no questions asked. Well, except for how much I wanted. But I don't see you having any problems getting what you want. Like you said, it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

EvilMel said:


> My liquor store actually still has Ace's pumpkin cider. I bought a six-pack in April and asked "am I the only one who buys this stuff?" He said "yeah, pretty much." So I'm not sure if they'll get them this coming fall or not. I'm hoping so! hah hah. I don't drink beer but I have tried a number of pumpkin ciders. They range from "meh" to "pretty good". Ace is the one I liked the most actually. They're too sweet so I had to drink them on ice, which is fine because it's quite refreshing that way.
> 
> Whatever you do...stay far away from that Angry Orchard cinnamon apple one. I am obsessed with cinnamon but that drink is super sickly sweet...even on ice. Unless you like super duper sweet alcohol, I'd stay very far away from that one.


Lol, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

OK - it's getting to be that time: any 2014 pumpkin ale sightings in stores yet?


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes!!! I saw Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale at Target last night!!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Wegman's had a large Pumking display/availability as well as one other (Weyerbacher, i believe). Pumking is also in the two beer distributors near me.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We already have Sam Adams Octoberfest, Magic Hat Wilhelms Scream Pumpkin Ale, and Great Lakes Oktoberfest. Next week we are supposed to have 5 more in.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, time to get the party started! Looking forward to reviews of any of the new stuff that comes out this year.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

We have the blue moon pumpkin but I'm jealous of the magic hat and pumking! Need my Colorado family to hoard some of New Belgium's when it comes out. The cranberry kick it has makes it my favorite.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Keep hearing about Pumpking, but sadly not available here.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We're finally getting Pumpking this year. It's one of the ones shipping next week and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm a pumpkin beer fiend - I make a concerted effort to try every single pumpkin flavored beer that's available in my city. I've written reviews of all of them on my website but I won't spam anyone with that right now.

My favorites that are available in Phoenix are Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin, Dogfish Head Punkin Ale and Four Peaks Pumpkin Porter.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Halloweenjon - if you write about beer and Halloween, would be interested in seeing you website!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

WELL if you're gonna twist my arm.... 

http://irememberhalloween.net/

The site's normally pretty dormant between November and August, and right now it's in the process of being refreshed for the 2014 season. Currently I'm in the middle of my now annual Summer of Horror movie review series.

Here's the link to last year's Pumpkin Beer Roundup: http://irememberhalloween.net/pumpkin-beer-roundup-2013/


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

halloweenjon said:


> WELL if you're gonna twist my arm....
> 
> http://irememberhalloween.net/
> 
> ...


Nice site I like your review of House


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

So, we finally got Pumpking down here - not bad; not as pumpkin-y as I expected, but definitely has a nice full-bodied flavor. Lot of my beer snob friends not into pumpkin ales but I bet they'd like Pumpking. And, nice site Halloweenjon! Definitely a lot to relate to!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I was at BevMo this weekend (big beer/wine/alcohol superstore on the West coast) and was halfway expecting to see a couple of pumpkin beers already out but no such luck. I suppose August is a little early for such things.


----------



## highbury (Aug 4, 2014)

Just scored my first six of Sam Adams Octoberfest for this year. I know it isn't technically a pumpkin beer, but when this beer is released, it means the good pumpkin beers will start arriving shortly. Hooray! After reviewing a few pumpkin beers myself, I found that Dogfish Head Punkin Ale, Southern Tier Imperial Pumking, Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin and Hoppin' Frog Frog's Hollow Double Pumpkin Ale are tops.

And you do have a nice site, halloweenjon!!


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

I saw the first pumpkin and fall beers of the year appearing this week at a local shop in Michigan. They had the Blue Moon pumpkin beer, Great Lakes Oktoberfest, New Holland Ichabod (a not-so-great Michigan-made pumpkin beer), and Pumpking. 

When I was paying for the Pumpking, the owner told me that he also had Southern Tier's Warlock. I had never heard of it before, but it's an Imperial Pumpkin Stout. It didn't last long in my fridge! I would highly recommend giving it a try. It's like sipping a chocolaty pumpkin pie.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

So I guess I'm taking a trip to Michigan....


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

I typically stick with the blue moon; so far, it has the most pumpkin flavor.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We're going to Delaware the end of this month and I'll pick up some singles to sample. We don't have such luxuries in our state-owned PA stores...I've been more disappointed than pleasantly surprised by the ones I've tried the past few years. For every winner, I've tried about 4 or 5 that bordered on outright bitter, lacking even a hint of pumpkin. I'm looking for the heavier tastes, and I realize many of these can be very subtle. Sam Adams' fall varieties are great, along with Blue Moon. You can't go wrong. I liked Jack's Pumpkin Ale too, but the best one I've had anywhere is a local brew from Lancaster County at Bube's Brewery. The best by far, but only available in the restaurant itself. ;( it's an awesome place, and well worth the visit with 4 restaurants including the catacombs and resident spirits. Check out the link. Bube's was featured on an episode of Ghost Hunters the other year.

http://bubesbrewery.com/


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Paul, I found the Shipyard Pumpkinhead among the most "pumpkin-y" (As I recall - haven't had any this year) - think it's available in your neck of the woods.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

highbury said:


> I found that *Dogfish Head Punkin Ale, Southern Tier Imperial Pumking, Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin *


I'll have second and third that!! ST Pumking would be my first though, Weyerbacher, Dogfish last. I tried a Pumpkin Cider (can't remember what it was) Have to look through my stash that was pretty banging.

All Cheers Pumpkin BEERS!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Alleydweller said:


> Paul, I found the Shipyard Pumpkinhead among the most "pumpkin-y" (As I recall - haven't had any this year) - think it's available in your neck of the woods.


Shipyard tasted like burnt copper pennies to me. Yuck.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Alleydweller said:


> Paul, I found the Shipyard Pumpkinhead among the most "pumpkin-y" (As I recall - haven't had any this year) - think it's available in your neck of the woods.


This is 100% correct. The brewery is from Maine and every year it's easily available in Arizona so I'm pretty sure you can get it most anywhere. Beer snobs don't tend to give it much love but you can't deny that blast of pumpkin pie flavor. If you can find the Smashed Pumpkin from the same brewery, it's just as pumpkiny but in a bolder beer. That one is highly regarded.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

ZombieHousewife said:


> Ichabod by New Holland is decent, but the artwork on the bottle is wonderful  I really like the pumpkin ales from Southern Tier, Dogfish Head and Post Road as well.
> 
> Not an ale, but has anyone been lucky enough to try *Woodchuck's Pumpkin Cider*? PA is super lame and won't let them sell it in the state, so I will be road tripping to OH to try and get some this Sept!


That's it!!!! Woodchuck's Pumpkin Cider!!! Soooooooooooooooo goood!!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the rec. Sounds more like my taste. And yes, Pa. is the worst with this state controlled nonsense.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

jordand3 said:


> I saw the first pumpkin and fall beers of the year appearing this week at a local shop in Michigan. They had the Blue Moon pumpkin beer, Great Lakes Oktoberfest, New Holland Ichabod (a not-so-great Michigan-made pumpkin beer), and Pumpking.
> 
> When I was paying for the Pumpking, the owner told me that he also had Southern Tier's Warlock. I had never heard of it before, but it's an Imperial Pumpkin Stout. It didn't last long in my fridge! I would highly recommend giving it a try. It's like sipping a chocolaty pumpkin pie.
> 
> View attachment 206925


Very interesting. Have enjoyed Pumking in the past, byt will have to keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

It seems like a lot of people are from PA in this thread.  Suckiest state for alcohol control 

I'm from Ohio and I'm used to being able to get beer/liquor anywhere!!!!

Roll call: Where are the people from PA located?

I'm in Lancaster


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Lancaster, lol. So am I. On the Berks/Lancaster county line.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Flying dog makes a decent pumpkin ale (but too many will knock you on your behind) 
I liked Du Claw too. 
I'm from Hagerstown MD. About 2 hours from Lancaster.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

CornStalkers said:


> It seems like a lot of people are from PA in this thread.  Suckiest state for alcohol control
> 
> I'm from Ohio and I'm used to being able to get beer/liquor anywhere!!!!
> 
> ...


On the Montgomery side of the Montgomery and Bucks County border.


----------



## Reek Reek (Aug 6, 2014)

My favorite Dogfish punkin is nowhere to be found here yet


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Had stopped at the new, local Wegmann's on Friday night after work, and picked up a bottle each of Southern Tier's Pumking and Warlock. Just partook earlier tonight, and both were excellent.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I found shock top Pumpkin Wheat and Red Hook pumpkin porter this weekend... The pumpkin wheat has very subtle pumpkin taste and spices but overall it's a well rounded beer with a hint of the season. On the other hand the red hook is a bit spicier, more like pumpkin spice than pumpkin beer, the spices are big and go great with the chocolate porter but the actual pumpkin flavor is very very low. To me this beer was good but I couldn't drink more than a couple of them because they are too spiced and rich but it was definitely a good beer to enjoy this season but not to drink a six pack out of... Lol... I will go try out more next weekend ...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Since it's that time, I dusted off my old bottles of the ones I've already tasted. (In the back is my Sam Adams Octoberfest)


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

^I've tried 6 of those 2nd(decent), 3(yuck),5(pretty good), 7(didn't care for), 8(pretty good), 10(ewww).

I cracked open a left over bottle of ST Pumking two nights ago, oh my word delish.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Lancaster, lol. So am I. On the Berks/Lancaster county line.


No way, I'm in East Earl..out in the sticks!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Combatdre said:


> I found shock top Pumpkin Wheat and Red Hook pumpkin porter this weekend... The pumpkin wheat has very subtle pumpkin taste and spices but overall it's a well rounded beer with a hint of the season. On the other hand the red hook is a bit spicier, more like pumpkin spice than pumpkin beer, the spices are big and go great with the chocolate porter but the actual pumpkin flavor is very very low. To me this beer was good but I couldn't drink more than a couple of them because they are too spiced and rich but it was definitely a good beer to enjoy this season but not to drink a six pack out of... Lol... I will go try out more next weekend ...
> View attachment 207778


That Red Hook looks delish!


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Blue Moon has a whole new set. I wasn't impressed at all. There were some with cinnamon, caramel apple and of course pumpkin. I didn't like any of them. 
I didn't like Sam Adams either. I think its the dogfish head that I like.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Southern Tier Pumking finally made its way to Arizona!

Had it last night for the first time and it did not disappoint. Bold, complex flavor with plenty of pumpkin pie spice on the top, and the pumpkin lingers on the pallete for a long while. Prominent notes of vanilla and nutmeg, which I think brings you right into the Autumn mood nicely. I loved it.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We're in Reinholds. I'm a real estate agent and do business in Lancaster, Berks, and Lebanon counties.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Reek Reek said:


> My favorite Dogfish punkin is nowhere to be found here yet


Was just at a Dogfish Head restaurant this weekend. They're having a Punkin Ale release party on the 23rd of this month.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I managed to find and try 21 different pumpkin beers last season. I pretty much lived on Shipyard Pumpkin Ale with the sugar rimmed glass while on vacation in Boston last September. I'm hoping to at least match the different varieties this year. My favorites from 2013 were ...

Weyerbaucher Imperial Pumpkin Ale
Whole Hog Pumpkin Ale
Southern Tier Pumking
Southern Tier Warlock
Kentucky Pumpkin Barrel Ale


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We try all of the Pumpkin beers and ales every season too. I liked Pumking. I just wish more brands would actually taste of Pumpkin and not just pumpkin pie spice added to beer. I will definitely have to try the sugar rimmed glass!
And so the search continues for a worthy pumpkin ale...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I plan on picking up a Warlock this payday and a Pumpking next week. At $8.99 a bottle, ouch. lol


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

The bombers can get pretty expensive. I spent $25 a bottle on some Surly Darkness last November when they finally showed up in stores here. Still have 2 in my fridge I can't bring myself to drink yet.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Long ago I worked at a little coffee shop and we were trying to invent a pumpkin flavored coffee drink to compete with Starbucks' pumpkin spice latte. I learned that working with real pumpkin flesh, it's incredibly difficult to get any good flavor out of it. What most people think pumpkin tastes like is actually pumpkin pie, so I think pumpkin beers should taste a little like that.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

The inside of my Husband's 'Beer Fridge' in the garage:


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

I found some Steven's Point Whole Hog Pumpkin Ale the other day, and I have to say it's really good! Just as good, if not better than Dogfish Head Punkin Ale.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I like that beer fridge!


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

Just picked up some Saranac Pumpkin Ale! It just showed up this weekend in stores around here. Really cool design on bottle (only comes in 32 oz) as always. Ale is not bad (couldn't drink it all year round) but its a good seasonal thing.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally bought and tried a bottle of Warlock yesterday. Not a fan.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

My husband and I bought a bottle of Ace Pumpkin Hard Cider last week at World Market. It was AWESOME. It was sweet and light, like apple ciders, and it had a nice spicy flavor to it, too, and a kick from the alcohol. Very, very nice.

I haven't been much of a fan of most pumpkin beers. The one I've liked the most is the Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat. But that pumpkin cider was pretty awesome!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> Finally bought and tried a bottle of Warlock yesterday. Not a fan.


Warlock was one of the best, if not THE best pumpkin beers I've ever had, and I've had many. But, I'm also a big fan of thick chocolatey stouts and pumpkin pie spice. There's a lot of subjectivity in beer.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i love dark bitter beers stout, porter types of ale...the ungirliest stuff ever


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Warlock was a contender for my favorite last year. Haven't found any yet this year.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally had Pumking over the weekend. Probably one of my least favorite beers I've ever consumed. Just weird. Like drinking a weird pumpkin gingerbread. I have higher hopes for the Warlock. The stout style might be more fitting for that flavor.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Pumking is definitely a different taste. I think its one of those love it or hate it beers.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of sweet beers. If it has some spice, so be it, but don't make it sweet!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We will be out of state this week. Time to sample some seasonals! Any additional suggestions on brands with a strong taste of pumpkin, and not bitter? I'll be looking for Shipyard, as I know that was mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

Shipyard is a decent one to try. It's pretty light if you don't like heavy, dark beer. I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for Warlock though. Is it usually available in six packs or 32 oz. singles?


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

midnightgrin said:


> Shipyard is a decent one to try. It's pretty light if you don't like heavy, dark beer. I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for Warlock though. Is it usually available in six packs or 32 oz. singles?


Warlock comes in 22 oz bottles.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Stopped by a specialty wine and beer store nearby tonight to see what was out. They had a HUGE display of all kinds of Pumpkin and Oktoberfest beers:

Yeungling Oktoberfest
Terrapin Pumpkinfest
Shipyard Pumpkinhead, Smashed Pumpkin
Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin, Oktoberfest
Southern Tier Pumking
Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin
Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin
Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin
Post Road Pumpkin
Smuttynose Pumpkin
Ichabod Pumpkin
Anderson Valley Fall Hornin' Pumpkin
Saranac Pumpkin
Alewerks Pumpkin
Starr Hill Boxcarr Pumpkin Porter

I think that's all I saw...

Of those, the only ones we've tried are the Sam Adams ones (not bad), Saranac (wasn't crazy about it, too bitter), and Blue Moon (meh, I prefer Shock Top).

Any recommendations for what to try next? I personally prefer beers that aren't too bitter or hoppy.

We went in looking for Woodchuck Fall Cider, but no luck so far. I know that's not a beer, or pumpkin flavored, even, but it IS a seasonal brew, and MAN, it's definitely a favorite in our house.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Ones I can recommend from past years - Chatoe Rogue Pumpkin Patch (large bottles only, my favorite beer from last year), Evil Genius Pumpkinstein (an excellent beer on its own, with subtle pumpkin and spice), Shipyard (like a liquid Mrs. Smiths pie), and Willamsburg Alewerks Pumpkin (one of the few where you can taste the pumpkin over the spices). So far this year I've had a Wolaver's, a Kenz-o-lantern (Philadelphia Brewing), and a Weyerbacher's; all of them pretty average, but happy to be drinking some pumpkin ales again!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Feltburner said:


> Ones I can recommend from past years -...Shipyard (like a liquid Mrs. Smiths pie), and Willamsburg Alewerks Pumpkin (one of the few where you can taste the pumpkin over the spices).


Which Shipyard is this - the Smashed Pumpkin or the Pumpkinhead?

We'll definitely be trying the Alewerks one, as it's local. I'm honestly surprised we haven't tried it yet.


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

halloweenjon said:


> midnightgrin said:
> 
> 
> > Shipyard is a decent one to try. It's pretty light if you don't like heavy, dark beer. I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for Warlock though. Is it usually available in six packs or 32 oz. singles?
> ...


Oh ok cool thanks, at least now I know what size bottle to look for. I'm so used to six pack offerings I forget to look in the single bottle area.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> Which Shipyard is this - the Smashed Pumpkin or the Pumpkinhead?
> 
> We'll definitely be trying the Alewerks one, as it's local. I'm honestly surprised we haven't tried it yet.


Both Shipyard's were very good, but I honestly think the Pumpkinhead was as good or better than the larger bottled, harder to find Smashed Pumpkin. Hope you like the Alewerks!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Picked up a mixed case this past weekend, and while I've had a couple during the week, I just got around to looking at what exactly it contained. Two each of Riverhorse Hippo-Lantern, Weyerbacher, Wolaver's, Kenz-o-lantern, Tommyknocker, Smuttynose, Fegley's Devious, Post Road, Shipyard Pumpkinhead, Stegmaier, Elysian Night Owl, and Harpoon pumpkin cider. Off to good start!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

stormygirl84 said:


> Stopped by a specialty wine and beer store nearby tonight to see what was out. They had a HUGE display of all kinds of Pumpkin and Oktoberfest beers:
> 
> Yeungling Oktoberfest
> Terrapin Pumpkinfest
> ...


I've always found the Sam Adams and the Blue Moon pumpkin to be mediocre at best. Most of the beers on your list aren't available where I'm from, but I strongly recommend both Shipyards, the Pumking, and Anderson Valley Fall Hornin' is pretty solid pumpkin beer.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I got my first pumpkin brews the other night. So far, I've only had a Weyerbaucher. I didn't remember it being so strong last year. Kind of took away from my enjoyment of a nice fall beer. 8% per bottle is a little high for a pumpkin beer.

Southern Tier Pumking
Southern Tier Warlock
Weyerbaucher Pumpkin Ale


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

HEB in Friendswood, Texas


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

fanboy said:


> I like that beer fridge!


Do you see how 'fussy' he is about? All lined up just right


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Great pics! I would love to find some of that Tieton Pumpkin Cider.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

From the USA TODAY news









http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/08/30/pumpkin-beers-in-season/14767889/

The great pumpkin beer invasion has begun — already.

Labor Day looms and pumpkin beers have overrun your supermarket and favorite beer boutiques. Fans of Oktoberfest brews will have to scour through a patch of pumpkin beers to find those other seasonal favorites.

That may be an exaggeration, but not much of one. Last year during the month of October, pumpkin beer outsold even India pale ale, the most favored year-round craft beer style, the Brewers Association says.

You could argue that pumpkin beers have boosted craft beer's continued ascension in the marketplace. Last year, craft beer sales rose about 20% to $14.3 billion, up from $11.9 billion in 2012, the association says. Meanwhile, overall beer sales were flat for 2013.

Fall seasonal craft beer releases saw a similar increase last year, up 15% from 2012 to $530 million, says Bart Watson, staff economist for the association. That figure covers all seasonals, including Oktoberfest beers and the first holiday arrivals, but "come October, pumpkin beer is the undisputed heavyweight champion of the seasonal world," he says.

So, competition for pumpkin beer sales has led to brewers getting their offerings into stores earlier. Dozens of pumpkin beers are hitting retailers. (Talk about getting a head start — there's even a few holiday seasonals out already.)

"They are more popular than ever, so you are going to see more of them, and thus they are going to be on the market when the brewers deem it's time to start thinking about fall," says Brewers Association Program Director Julia Herz.

Back in 2007, the association saw enough interest in pumpkin beer to create a separate subcategory for the style at the Great American Beer Festival, which the group operates. Seven beers were entered.

Then the category was expanded to "Field Beer," to include other harvested vegetables and plants, and attracted 91 entries, the majority of them pumpkin beers, Herz says. So this year, pumpkin, for the first time, gets a category all to itself.

""There's something very nostalgic and comforting to pumpkin beers, to me, above all other seasonals," she says.

One of the retail pumpkin beer originators, Dogfish Head Craft Brewery, began marketing its Punkin Ale in 1995 and it has become the Rehoboth Beach, Del.-based brewery's best-selling seasonal. It's being tapped at Dogfish Head's brewpubs this weekend and being shipped now to retailers.

Demand has "grown every single year that we have brewed it," says Sam Calagione, the brewery's founder and president, who expects that 2014 sales will surpass last year's by 28%.

And while he decries "the creep of seasonal beers that get released earlier and earlier," Calagione understands it. "Every year, distributors and retailers say, 'OK, who can get me a pumpkin beer first?'"

Pumpkin beer is a truly American beer style, he says, because it uses homegrown ingredients. "The Colonists would make beer out of whatever they could — corn, pumpkins and gourds were pretty early sources of fermentable sugars for our ale-loving ancestors," Calagione says. "I feel like we have a native pride in this style, and it's been awesome to watch all kinds of American brewers put their unique twist on it."

Traditionally, pumpkin ales have been dark orange-ish amber ales or brown ales — Punkin Ale is a brown ale made with pumpkin, organic brown sugar, cinnamon and allspice — but brewers are expanding the pumpkin possibilities.

One of the first pumpkin beers to hit the marketplace this year was Pumking from Southern Tier's Brewing Co. (available in bottles and on draft). Alongside it was the brewery's Warlock, an Imperial stout brewed with pumpkin that the Lakewood, N.Y., beermaker first sold last year (both have an alcohol by volume (ABV) level of 8.6%).

But other pumpkin beers, from coast to coast, were hot on the heels of Pumking and Warlock. Other early arrivals included:

— Alewerks Brewing Co. Pumpkin Ale (six-packs of 12-ounce bottles). This Williamsburg, Va., brewed beer, which carries a 7.3% alcohol level, greets you with a sweet aroma and a slightly salty taste, perhaps from the roasted pumpkin. Its uniqueness could make it a good choice for recent sour beer converts.

— Fermentation Without Representation Imperial Pumpkin Porter (22-ounce. bottles and draft). This limited release and recurring collaboration between Utah's Epic Brewing Co. and Washington's DC Brau Brewing Co., which also comes in at 8% alcohol, has a roasted malt aroma to match a cocoa-tinged taste.

— The Fear Imperial Pumpkin Ale (six-packs). The dark lord of Imperial pumpkin ales, the adventurous Frederick, Md., brewer has delivered a 9% deep-brown beer that offers a taste of nutmeg and hint of bitter chocolate along with the subtle earthy flavor.

— He Said Belgian-Style Tripel/He Said Baltic-Style Porter (12-ounce cans). San Francisco's 21st Amendment and Seattle's Elysian Brewing Co. collaborated on these offbeat beers. The strong, yeasty tripel employs tarragon and a root called galangal; the roasty porter, Vietnamese cinnamon and caraway seed.

— Schlafly Pumpkin Ale (available in six-packs and draft), a subtly spice-driven brew with notes of cinnamon and nutmeg, from The Saint Louis Brewery. At 8% alcohol, the ale stands out from other pumpkin ales in part because it is made with Polish Marynka hops.

— Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin (12-ounce and 22-ounce bottles), the stronger cousin of the Portland, Maine, brewery's Pumpkinhead, is a wheat ale in the lineup for 12 years (out in bottles and cans). This is a 9% heavyweight that works great as a dessert beer.

— Uinta Punk'n Harvest Pumpkin Ale (12-ounce bottles and cans). The spice-laden ale, which the Salt Lake City brewery released in August, isn't quite as heavy on the booze, coming in at 5%.

— Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale (six-packs). Clove lovers will want a whiff of this 8% ale from the Easton, Pa., brewery. Also in the mix: cinnamon, nutmeg and cardamom.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Was at my usual Sunday haunt and saw that they had Magic Hat's Wilhelm Scream Pumpkin Ale in bottles. I had never heard of it so gave it a try and it was excellent. As usual, more "pumpkin pie" flavor than pumpkin flavor, but a very well-balanced beer. While many rave about Magic Hat, i usually dislike all of their beers, but this one made my week. On a less favorable note, earlier in the week I tried the Southern Tier Warlock; not horrible, but not one I'll have again this year. My wife and I each thought it smelled and tasted overwhelmingly of vanilla, rather than the hint of chocolate that so many others have mentioned.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin in smaller 4 packs bottles?! Inconceivable!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

A friend of mine brought me over a bottle of Traveler. Haven't tried it yet. I'm thinking maybe this weekend.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat. I know it's not one of the more exotic ones out there, but dang it, it's my favorite. (So far.)

Also, has ANYONE seen Woodchuck's Fall Cider yet?? I cannot find it anywhere. We've noticed the past two or three years running that it's been harder and harder to find, at least in our area. I think last year we finally found some at a specialty wine & beer store toward the end of the season... But according to Woodchuck's website, the Fall Cider should have been available August, September and October.

A friend of mine in Richmond said he'd spotted some in his local Target, but I still haven't been able to find any near me. (Well, I also haven't had a chance to hit my local Target, but the other grocery stores around me don't have it.)

Anyone else seen it in their area?


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had a Round Guys Dead Souls Pumpkin Porter that I got at Wegmans. Not getting a lot of pumpkin, but there are definitely the usual pumpkin pie spices present (though muted given the bold chocolate flavor of the porter). Tastes better and more complex as it warms up a little; tastes much stronger than its 5.6% ABV. Wouldn't want a case of it, but I could definitely see having another of these as the nights get colder.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I picked up Sam Adam's pumpkin and harvest at the shore. I was disappointed as the store only had a few samples of various pumpkins only in large containers. It would have been like buying 2 six-packs to sample. Oh well...


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, that's rough, as very few pumpkin beers are worth buying even a six pack of, much less two. That's why I love Wegmans, though thus far they have been very stingy about making any of their large pumpkin beer selection available in singles.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Really dug the Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin. HIGHLY recommend Blue Mountain's Spooky ale. Its a pumpkin ale brewed with cocoa nibs & aged in bourbon barrels. Might be kinda hard to find outside of VA. Plus, there's a ghost on the label. Perfect Halloween party beer? Maybe, if they made it in smaller bottles.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Working on all these at the moment. So far Shipyard is still the best!


----------



## jimdkc (Sep 24, 2014)

As much as I try to get into the spirit of the season... pumpkin ale is one thing I'm gonna take a pass on!

The first few times I saw pumpkin ale I thought, "Oh! Cool! Pumpkin ale!" So, I'd buy a six-pack... Then after drinking one, I'd think, "What am I gonna do with these other 5 pumpkin ales?"

Now, I'm a homebrewer, so I love a wide range of different beers. But, to me, at least, pumpkin beer is something that sounds better in theory than it is in actuality!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Have never seen "RoadsMary's Baby" before - cool name and label. Let us know if it is any good. I generally find shipyard to be one of the best each year, though Chatoe Rogue Pumpkin Patch took over as my favorite last year and this year.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan on beer, but I LOVE cider. Does anyone have a suggestion on good pumpkin cider?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

seelie8504 said:


> I'm not a huge fan on beer, but I LOVE cider. Does anyone have a suggestion on good pumpkin cider?


I believe Woodchuck makes a pumpkin cider.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Woodchuck, Ace, and Angry Orchard all have pumpkin ciders widely available, but that's not really my thing so I can't comment on their quality.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Had Epic Brewing's Fermentation Without Representation pumpkin porter recently. Reeeeally good. Now one of my favorites. Don't know how readily available it is outside of the DC area, though.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll have to see if I can find some of those ciders. We have a really cool beer shop downtown near where I work so I'll keep my fingers crossed they some!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

mr_synical said:


> Had Epic Brewing's Fermentation Without Representation pumpkin porter recently. Reeeeally good. Now one of my favorites. Don't know how readily available it is outside of the DC area, though.


They have that in Phoenix and yes, it is quite good.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had an Evil Genius Trick or Treat Pumpkin Porter- tasty, smooth chocolate porter but zero pumpkin. Wish I could find their Pumpkinstein beer, that was one of my favorites a couple of years ago.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had the 21st Amendment "He Said" version of a weird collaboration between 21st Amendment and Elysian (where they essentially challenged each other to create far-from-the-norm pumpkin beers. This one is a Belgian-style Tripel that uses pumpkin juice and pumpkin puree along with spices - not the usual pie spices but a ginger-like spice and tarragon. I get zero pumkin aroma or taste from this beer. It basically tastes like a belgian wheat beer. I hope the Elysian version of the duo (sold in 4-packs) is much better.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

The other "He Said" beer, a Baltic Porter with pumpkin, vietnamese cinnamon and caraway seed was sadly just as bad (and maybe worse). Again, no pumpkin flavor whatsoever, and the overwhelming flavor of caraway seed actually made me feel ill. For me, the two He Said varieties will have no other competitors for the year's worst pumkin beer.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a month old and don't know if anyone else posted, but apparently pumpkin beers are becoming a huge thing: http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/08/23/next-round-pumpkin-beers/14461433/


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Today At the gas station.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Today At the gas station.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Sam Adams makes a good brew all-around. And it's a good time to bring my thread back.  Stuff will be hitting the shelves more and more, and it seems pumpkin ale is growing in popularity every year. Hopefully the quality will improve overall as well.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

I could drink a du claw pumpkin ale. I think that was the only one I liked. I HATE sweet beer.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I might have to hit up my local beer store this weekend to see if they have any in yet.


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here in Michigan, I've already seen Southern Tier's Imperial Pumking and Griffin Claw's Screamin' Pumpkin Ale (an amazing local brewery out of Birmingham, MI). I was pretty surprised to see them already, but I guess the pumpkin varieties continue to get more and more popular every year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Any new sightings? I'll be out of state this weekend and on the prowl!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

My local distributor already has Pumking, Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin, Spring House Brains, and Elysian Night Owl. Still a little too early for me to partake though.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I did go to my local spot (Total Wine) over the weekend & they did have a ton of pumpkin beers already. But most of them were in 6-packs. I prefer to buy the bombers, so I only got Shipyard's Smashed Pumpkin. The only other bomber sized one was Pumking, which I abhor. I might go again this weekend to see what else they've added. If I think about it, I'll take pics.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Here in Kentucky, we have Shipyard and the Schlafly Pumpkin Ale (along with the Octoberfests) on shelves so far ... while it seems kind of early, past experience has shown me that have to get it now, because come late October, the stores will be stocking the winter beers.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got our first 6 pack today to celebrate our first day back home as a married couple! Drinking Blue Point pumpkin tonight!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's what I picked up this weekend. Still no big bottles, so I did one of those "build your own 6-packs". From left to right...Uinta's Punk'n ale, Weyerbacher's imperial pumpkin ale, Evolution's Jacque Au Lantern, and Schlafly's pumpkin ale.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Got three more yesterday. Anderson Valley's Pinchy Jeek Barl (a Pumpkin Ale aged in Wild Turkey bourbon barrels), Timmermans Pumpkin Lambicus (a Pumpkin Lambicus), and Blue Mountain's Spooky (a Pumpkin Ale brewed with cocoa nibs & aged in bourbon barrels). Blue Mountain is one of my favorite breweries & Spooky is one of my favorite Pumpkin ales. It might be hard to find outside of Virginia, though.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Got our first case of Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat last week... Will not be the last. As many different ones as I've tried, the Shock Top is still my favorite. Not really surprising, as Shock Top is my favorite beer in general.


----------



## kyle2k9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone like to trade pumpkin beers on here? There's a lot of good beers we don't get in California. I go through BeerAdvocate if anyone wants to start something up. I'd love to try some more Pumking, Warlock, Good Gourd, Shlafly, Springhouse Brains, etc. We could get a few back and forths going throughout Sept and Oct. Btw, I'd supply the styro shipping box.

In California we've seen Pinchy Jeek Barl, Ballast Point Pumpkin Down, and the Elysian pumpkin beers. More are coming down the pipeline as we're still stuck in August.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

The most wonderful time of the year is fast approaching. 

Few of the ones I've tried this year.

The Evil Genius was overpowered by the chocolate.
The Freaktoberfest has been my favorite so far. Very fall taste with the coffee espresso bean taste.

Pumking is a classic which I look forward to every year.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

kyle2k9 said:


> Does anyone like to trade pumpkin beers on here? There's a lot of good beers we don't get in California. I go through BeerAdvocate if anyone wants to start something up. I'd love to try some more Pumking, Warlock, Good Gourd, Shlafly, Springhouse Brains, etc. We could get a few back and forths going throughout Sept and Oct. Btw, I'd supply the styro shipping box.
> 
> In California we've seen Pinchy Jeek Barl, Ballast Point Pumpkin Down, and the Elysian pumpkin beers. More are coming down the pipeline as we're still stuck in August.


I might be interested. I'm unfamiliar with how the trading works through BeerAdvocate, though. I could easily get you Pumking, Warlock, and Shlafly. Probably others.


----------



## kyle2k9 (Aug 26, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> I might be interested. I'm unfamiliar with how the trading works through BeerAdvocate, though. I could easily get you Pumking, Warlock, and Shlafly. Probably others.


Basically, in the trading forum, you post what you're beer(s) looking for and what you have to trade. Then a member messages you to set up a trade and provide info. What I'm proposing is a trade, but I'd ship on my end first, you unpack the box as it's delivered, then put beers you have back in the box. I'll also include a return shipping label, so no shipping cost to you.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Lots of new pumpkin beers out there this season. I had a Gourd Standard Pumpkin IPA from Flying Dog - good pumpkin beer though I didn't get much in the way of IPA flavor. Also had a Pumpkin Down from Ballast Point - a scottish ale with pumpkin. A very well done beer from an excellent brewery.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Trying some new ones to me this year, the Leinenkugel Harvest Patch Shandy is really good, am liking that and the Traveler's Pumpkin Shandy. Tried a Kentucky Pumpkin Barrel Ale which is aged in Bourbon barrels. It was not as pronounced in pumpkin but good creaminess to it. The one I really want to try is the Southern Tier Warlock which is a pumpkin Imperial Stout.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Had a Dogfish Head Punkin Ale - they finally upgraded their label but sadly downgraded the beer. Thin/watery with a strange sourness that I never noticed in it before.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just tried the Jacko Traveler Pumpkin shandy for the first time and I think it's my new favorite! Not too heavy, which is perfect for fall in Texas. Just a hint of fall flavor.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Tried Braaaiins! Pumpkin Ale by Spring House Brewing last night. Really disappointed as it got great reviews and people liked that it was more of a true pumpkin flavor, not pumpkin pie spice flavor. While there was certainly no spice flavors, there was a nasty, chemically aftertaste to the beer. It took us a couple of minutes to figure out what it reminded us of but we agreed it was the butterscotch hard candies that most grandmothers kept in the candy dish. Whether people like those candies or not, I'm pretty sure most don't want that flavor in their pumpkin beer.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I found the best Pumpkin Ale to date. It's from Lancaster Brewing Company, and is called Baked Pumpkin Ale. It doesn't disappoint. It has a strong pumpkin ale taste with a good blend of spices. If you're looking for something which truly gives pumpkin flavor, then this is the one. It's a local company, but I did see it in Delaware last weekend at the shore. Along with Bube's Brewery's own pumpkin ale, these two rank as my favorites.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We're getting close. The Pumpkin Ales will soon be arriving. Keep us posted right here!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Yea I've been keeping my eyes out, hopefully in next week 

Ike's phone


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our store received in Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale last week.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I LOVE beer I am a beer fanatic. Pumpkin beer makes me want to spew though. One of my fave shops still had some from last year when I was in there last time. lol


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Husband is brewing ours this coming Friday! =D. So excited!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

They are definitely hit and miss, with more misses for me. When they're on, however, they are well worth it. There is no other flavored beer I like, and pumpkin ales are mostly subtle.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't wait for the pumpkin ciders too! 

Here's a question for the group - I really like Woodchuck ciders (both Autumn and Pumpkin)...I used to get them really easily either at Binny's or Word Market when I lived in Chicago

I moved to California last year and I could not find either of the Woodchuck flavors :/ I contacted them and they told me 1 location that had it 50 miles away....

Anyone have any other good pumpkin cider recommendations that I can be on the lookout for?


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

mita23 said:


> Can't wait for the pumpkin ciders too!
> 
> Here's a question for the group - I really like Woodchuck ciders (both Autumn and Pumpkin)...I used to get them really easily either at Binny's or Word Market when I lived in Chicago
> 
> ...


With the growing popularity of ciders, I imagine there will be a few new options for pumpkin cider this year. I can't think of any that I've seen yet, though.


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

mita23 said:


> Can't wait for the pumpkin ciders too!
> 
> Here's a question for the group - I really like Woodchuck ciders (both Autumn and Pumpkin)...I used to get them really easily either at Binny's or Word Market when I lived in Chicago
> 
> ...


Ace Ciders is located in the Bay Area and they make a pumpkin cider. I'm sure you'd be able to pick that up when it's released after Labor Day.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

jordand3 said:


> Ace Ciders is located in the Bay Area and they make a pumpkin cider. I'm sure you'd be able to pick that up when it's released after Labor Day.


Thanks Jordand3! I'll be on the lookout for Ace Ciders


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

mita23 said:


> Thanks Jordand3! I'll be on the lookout for Ace Ciders


Don't know where you are in Ca. but if you have a Grocery Outlet nearby they carry the Ace ciders pretty much all year.
They also carry Woodchuck


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> Don't know where you are in Ca. but if you have a Grocery Outlet nearby they carry the Ace ciders pretty much all year.
> They also carry Woodchuck


Thanks Nox Eterna, I'll check them out. I'm in the SF bay area and I've seen Grocery Outlets, just never went in!. Last year I found some Woodchuck...just not the Fall flavors, hopefully I'll have better luck this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sam Adams most un favorite is the blue moon pumpkin flavor


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Gourd Imperial Pumpkin Ale by Cigar City Brewing - hands down the best Pumpkin Ale I have ever had!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Sam Adams Octoberfest is out at the gas station near me. Didn't have my phone to take a picture 

Ike's phone


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw a few pumpkin beers at the Total Wine I stopped by on Saturday. Can't remember specific names, though. But it means they're coming.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just got back from the store and came back with these! It's starting!! 

"Sam Adams 20 Pounds Of Pumpkin Ale",
"Jack-o Traveler Pumpkin Shandy"
"Sam Adams Octoberfest"

(I, also, grabbed a Caramel Apple Soda that I found because I can't drink and why should my husband get all the good Fall beverages?? lol  )










We have never seen/tried the 20 Pounds Of Pumpkin one, so he hopes it will be good.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

All the pumpkin Ales and 'fests are starting to ship now. We got in a bunch yesterday, plus a whole display of Traveler. MMmmmmm


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

That Sam Adams looks like a new one. Never seen it before. The Fest is a winner. Heading down to the shore in 2 weeks and they have one of the best and cheapest stores around, not like we have here in Pa.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Seeing what's in Delaware tomorrow.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Just had Nightmare on E. Elm Street by Conshocken Brewing (awesome name for the beer since the brewery is on E. Elm Street). Sadly the beer doesn't live up to the name. The aroma and aftertaste reminded me of cheap vanilla candles.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I picked up some in Delaware. We just got back the other day. One is Weyerbachers which I've heard only good things from. I tried another new one, Yuengling Octoberfest. Good like other Yuengling Lager, with their distinct flavor. I also picked up Sam Adams Octoberfest which is a winner. Very smooth and I've had this before. There were a lot of other pumpkin ales in the Rehoboth store, some of which I've tried before and didn't want to again. I spotted a few I've never seen, but they didn't have samples. $40 to $50 + is way too much to spend on something which could be hit or miss.


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've tried the Sierra Nevada Oktoberfest this year so far. It's pretty good, and supposedly it's a one-time thing for them. In terms of pumpkin beer, I picked up a 4-pack of Dogfish Head's Punkin Ale today, which has to be one of my favorites. I also saw a pumpkin sour beer that I've never seen before, as well as an amazing local pumpkin beer called Screamin' Pumpkin from Griffin Claw brewery in Birmingham, Mich. I have a feeling there are going to be a ton of new options this year.

If anyone is interested in any sort of trade for pumpkin beers that aren't available in their region, I'd love to try some that I can't find here. The craft beer industry is pretty huge in Michigan and there are always a bunch of options (Griffin Claw, Atwater Brewery, New Holland, etc.). Let me know!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband just tried the Ace Pumpkin Cider last night that we had never seen before. He said it was delicious. I even had a little sip out of curiosity, even though I don't drink and don't usually even like anything like that in the slightest, and I was surprised that it wasn't icky like things like that normally are to me, lol. He also picked up some of this Angry Orchard "Orchard's Edge, The Old Fashioned" and he said it was delicious, too. I am pretty sure I have never heard him say any drink like these were "delicious", before, and he gave that rating to both of these, so they must be pretty good ones.  










So far, out of all the ones he has had this season, he seems to have liked these two, the Sam Addams "Octoberfest" and their "20lbs of Pumpkin" the most.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

curious traveler has a pumpkin ale that has the best pumpkin taste that i have experienced so far. also if you want to enhance your pumpkin beers add some cinnamon sugar to the rim of your beer glass for that extra bit of fall flavor!


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

I just say that Southern Tier Pumking is on point this year! It's been my fav pumpkin beer for about the last 3 years, and the 2016 vintage is just phenomenal. If you like hoppy beers or IPAs I can't recommend Pumking enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

With all the experimentation going on with beer these days, pumpkin ales will no doubt see an expansion of flavors and mixes every year. I continue to see new labels every season.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I got my first pumpkin beers this year. Buffalo Bill's Black Pumpkin (their regular pumpkin ale is one of my favorites of the genre). And I can't remember the other two. I think one was Coronado's Punkin Drublic. I'll update this post when I get home.




danimal3114u said:


> I just say that Southern Tier Pumking is on point this year! It's been my fav pumpkin beer for about the last 3 years, and the 2016 vintage is just phenomenal. If you like hoppy beers or IPAs I can't recommend Pumking enough!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take your word for it. I've tried it two different years because of the hype & was disappointed both times. 



WitchyKitty said:


> My husband just tried the Ace Pumpkin Cider last night that we had never seen before. He said it was delicious. I even had a little sip out of curiosity, even though I don't drink and don't usually even like anything like that in the slightest, and I was surprised that it wasn't icky like things like that normally are to me, lol. He also picked up some of this Angry Orchard "Orchard's Edge, The Old Fashioned" and he said it was delicious, too. I am pretty sure I have never heard him say any drink like these were "delicious", before, and he gave that rating to both of these, so they must be pretty good ones.
> 
> View attachment 307090
> 
> ...


My wife got the Ace Pumpkin Cider when we were out last week. We both dug it as an alternative to the plethora of pumpkin beers out there (she hates beer).


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> I'll take your word for it. I've tried it two different years because of the hype & was disappointed both times.


Like I mentioned, if you're a fan of hoppy beers it's a great pumpkin ale. Everyone has their own tastes, and if you are envisioning something like Buffalo Bill's (as you mentioned was your fav) then Pumking is definitely not that and it totally makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Sam Adams Oktoberfest is very smooth. Not a Pumpkin Ale but I think we can make room for the Fest beers.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I figured I'd post here...see what everyone's opinions were...since Reddit people kept ignoring what I wanted.

So I'm a noob when it comes to beer...I dislike alcohol...like seriously. But I don't really know of a pumpkin spice drink other then beer/ale (and yes coffee but I hate coffee lol). And I love me some pumpkin spice. So I want to try a pumpkin beer/ale that isn't...beery/alcoholy. If that makes sense? Plus I thought I might go out of my comfort zone this year and try something new! So some...ehhh guidelines for what I want?

- Low alcohol content (I don't want to get drunk/tipsy...)
- Sold in singles (Why buy a 4-6 pack if I don't like it?)
- Sold in WA state (not in bars...in stores!)
- Nothing that tastes like coffee or ginger please.

And maybe some hard cider recommendations? I figure maybe hard cider might be more my style but...who knows...same guidelines as the beer pretty much...

Thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I figured I'd post here...see what everyone's opinions were...since Reddit people kept ignoring what I wanted.
> 
> So I'm a noob when it comes to beer...I dislike alcohol...like seriously. But I don't really know of a pumpkin spice drink other then beer/ale (and yes coffee but I hate coffee lol). And I love me some pumpkin spice. So I want to try a pumpkin beer/ale that isn't...beery/alcoholy. If that makes sense? Plus I thought I might go out of my comfort zone this year and try something new! So some...ehhh guidelines for what I want?
> 
> ...


Try the Ace Pumpkin Cider I just posted about above. It's a hard cider, rather than a beer, so maybe you would like it? Some stores have single bottles you can buy, or mix and match your own six pack, so maybe you could see if they have this brand at a store near you who does this. Our local Hyvee does the singles. I don't drink beer, either, nor coffee, and I love PS, so I know how you feel. I took a little sip of the Ace and it wasn't as bad as others alcoholic drinks, for sure. I was surprised. Other than that, you could always do what I do and make yourself a cup of hot chocolate (regular of white choc) and then add in some pumpkin spice coffee creamer (store bought or homemade) It's very good and great for Fall! You can get pumpkin spice soda, as well. I have had it from World Market, though I'm sure other stores with specialty soda bottles may have them, too.

Oh, and I forgot, Bailey's just came out with a Pumpkin Spice flavor...so you could drink that, or even pour that into some hot chocolate instead of creamer! If could drink, I would definitely try that!!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I've been looking and I tried Trader Joe's Henry Hotspur's Hard Pressed for Cider - tasted horrible...pure alcohol no apple flavor at all...ended up tossing it. It was foul.

But on my second try I found one I like! J.K.’s Cuvée Winterruption Farmhouse Hard Cider - Sweet and appley! So good my mom actually liked it lol. She hates alcohol taste like I do. I'm going to stick with this one for now...

Still trying to find pumpkin beer sold in a single...harder then it sounds...no one sells singles near me.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Took my son to the PA Renaissance Faire today, where I quite enjoyed a pint of Mount Hope Winery's excellent pumpkin cider. Had just the right amount of sweetness, nicely spiced and exceptionally smooth. Very drinkable.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I figured I'd post here...see what everyone's opinions were...since Reddit people kept ignoring what I wanted.
> 
> So I'm a noob when it comes to beer...I dislike alcohol...like seriously. But I don't really know of a pumpkin spice drink other then beer/ale (and yes coffee but I hate coffee lol). And I love me some pumpkin spice. So I want to try a pumpkin beer/ale that isn't...beery/alcoholy. If that makes sense? Plus I thought I might go out of my comfort zone this year and try something new! So some...ehhh guidelines for what I want?
> 
> ...


Woodchuck is a great hard cider. They have a lot of Fall themed ciders including a pumpkin that is pretty good.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I just tried a Pumpkin from Denver Brewing Company and really enjoyed it, it was light on the pumpkin and the "spice" was delish. It's a local microbrewery so I don't know if they sell outside of Colorado yet, but if you're in town I recommend it!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Saruman, we live pretty close. We've been at Mt. Hope a number of times, but our favorite in that area is Bube's Brewery, especially for the Halloween feast. Great place.

I don't like any apple flavored beer or liquor. I like spiced apple cider, and the best I've had is from a nursery in Lancaster County. One year I made a drink that was part Lager mixed with apple cider for our party. I remember it not tasting that bad. I found the recipe online, and it was called the Green Goblin or something like that.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Paul: Thanks for the info! I'll have to check them out another weekend.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Unless they sell the stuff in singles, I'm not buying a pack. I'm looking for singles to TRY. So I'm not throwing $8 down the drain buying a 6 pack of beers that I won't drink because I hate the taste lol...so many of these suggestions are for packs...

Anyways today I went and had a little look in Fred Meyer. I found Elysian Night Owl...grabbed one of them. And D's Wicked Cider Baked Apple. I also grabbed another Winterruption...I'm hoping that Wicked Cider is sweet...and good because damn it was not cheap.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Unless they sell the stuff in singles, I'm not buying a pack. I'm looking for singles to TRY. So I'm not throwing $8 down the drain buying a 6 pack of beers that I won't drink because I hate the taste lol...so many of these suggestions are for packs...
> 
> Anyways today I went and had a little look in Fred Meyer. I found Elysian Night Owl...grabbed one of them. And D's Wicked Cider Baked Apple. I also grabbed another Winterruption...I'm hoping that Wicked Cider is sweet...and good because damn it was not cheap.


I had Night Owl last year. It was good, as were the other Elysian pumpkin beers, Dark o the Moon & Punkuccino.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You can't even buy singles in Pa., so I have to pick up samples in Delaware. I haven't found 6 packs of these for sale either. I wouldn't buy a case of something I never tried. Some are $50 to $60.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> You can't even buy singles in Pa., so I have to pick up samples in Delaware. I haven't found 6 packs of these for sale either. I wouldn't buy a case of something I never tried. Some are $50 to $60.


Sometimes you can find singles of pumpkin ales at your local Giant or Wegman's store, if it's one that sells beer.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Sometimes you can find singles of pumpkin ales at your local Giant or Wegman's store, if it's one that sells beer.


I second that! I'm in PA and put together a pumpkin six pack at Wegmans. They didn't have a large selection but I'm sure they will have more as it gets closer.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

IDK of any Wegman's around here. Never been in one...I know our local Giants don't have alcohol. I'll have to see where any Wegman's are.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

You can also do single 6-packs at Total Wine, if you have one near you. It's my go-to place for beer.


----------



## HeathenHeart (Sep 7, 2016)

1. Buffalo Bill Brewery, the original Pumpkin Ale (https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/205/643/)
2. Saranac Pumpkin (https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/99/25608/)
3. Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale (https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/141/11819/)


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My official favorite for 2016 is New Belgium Pumpkick, which I am enjoying at this very moment! 
I love that it is light and crisp and has a little cranberry tang, since it is still pretty hot here in Texas. Most fall beer and ales are rather heavy and more suited to cool weather.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Paul Melniczek said:


> IDK of any Wegman's around here. Never been in one...I know our local Giants don't have alcohol. I'll have to see where any Wegman's are.


Hey Paul, where in PA are you? Two of my local GIANTs started carrying beer. The liquor laws in PA are slowly starting to turn around. Depending on where you are, Iron Abbey Loft in Horsham is another great place. You can make your own six packs there.

I totally understand not buying a whole case of beer you may end up hating. I've been there.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone here use the app UnTapp'd? It's kind of like Facebook for beer enthusiasts.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Pumpkin215 said:


> Hey Paul, where in PA are you? Two of my local GIANTs started carrying beer. The liquor laws in PA are slowly starting to turn around. Depending on where you are, Iron Abbey Loft in Horsham is another great place. You can make your own six packs there.
> 
> I totally understand not buying a whole case of beer you may end up hating. I've been there.


Should've realized that 215 referred to the area code. We don't live far from each other at all. Haven't been to Iron Abbey yet, though we've eaten before at Na Brasa, the Brazilian steakhouse next door.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

mr_synical said:


> Anyone here use the app UnTapp'd? It's kind of like Facebook for beer enthusiasts.


Yes, I'm on Untappd. It's quite a useful app.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We live on the Berks and Lancaster county lines, in Reinholds.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Madame Leota said:


> My official favorite for 2016 is New Belgium Pumpkick, which I am enjoying at this very moment!
> I love that it is light and crisp and has a little cranberry tang, since it is still pretty hot here in Texas. Most fall beer and ales are rather heavy and more suited to cool weather.


Same here! Really like Pumpkick!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

So far this season, I've enjoyed:

Southern Tier's Pumking, Warlock
Elysian Night Owl
Block House Brewing's Pumpkin Ale

For anyone in the Philadelphia metropolitan area, Iron Hill Brewery restaurant's own Pumpkin Ale is quite tasty as well.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I picked up a half case of Sam Adams new Pumpkin Ale, and I have to say it's a winner. Smooth, with a definite flavor of pumpkin and other spices in it. Combine this with their Octoberfest and you're set for the party! Some ales just seem to add the pumpkin flavor on top of an existing brew, and while not necessarily an expert, I think that ones which are naturalized from scratch are better. Any thoughts or real experts out there?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Well my adventures into this sort of thing haven't gone well. I went to a local place that sells "make your own 6 pack" of singles...and I tried several beers/ales...all of them tasted exactly the same...leading me to believe I hate beer and ale. I did find one cider I liked...taste like apple juice and no burn. It was Wyder's Hard Cider Dry Pear. I think I'll be stocking up on those. And sticking to ciders from now on...


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Elysian Night Owl continues to be my favorite, but I have to recommend Wasatch Brewery's Black O'lantern stout.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I went to a great event a few weeks ago at my local Whole Foods. You get a flight of 9 4oz glasses for $10, and voted on your favorite. A lot of them were pumpkin. Ps, has anyone tried PumpKick, PumpKing, and Leinenkugel's pumpkin beer? Very good.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

The pumpkin ales are hitting the stores. Saw only so far, by Traveler I think it was. And someone also bought me a Yuengling Oktoberfest a few days ago while out playing with my music group.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone else seeing them? They're definitely hitting the stores.


----------



## Julia_89 (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes, I also like Dogfish Punkin Ale!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I picked up the last couple of 6-packs in Shipyard Pumpkinhead on Friday. I live right outside of King Of Prussia, PA. 

I asked the guy if they were getting more in and he said he had 3 cases that were snatched up the very same day. Bummer. But I know the season is just starting so there is a lot head to look forward to!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Not much activity on this thread. Picked up Shipyard Pumpkin Ale the other week and Sam Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought me a black o lantern pumpkin stout from Wasatch the other day. I love pumpkin beer artwork and packaging design more than the pumpkin beer itself, tbh.

View attachment 479785


View attachment 479793


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I tried Dogfish Head pumpkin beer at the bar the other night. Ick! I did not like it at all. Way too much spice and not enough pumpkin.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

They are hit and miss, with more of the latter, but I still like to sample them hoping to find some good ones.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Huh, my pictures in my previous post didn't show up. Here they are.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

We had freaktoberfest (Coney islands pumpkin) right after shipping for reaper!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi - I know this is mainly about Ales in the USA but here in the UK we have some fun ones too - I'm wishing there was somewhere that imported some of the ones you've all mentioned - they look amazing! 

Heres a link to my favorite brand here in the UK - Hobgoblin - https://www.wychwood.co.uk/beers/

even if you can't get the beers stateside the website is pretty cool


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi - I know this is mainly about Ales in the USA but here in the UK we have some fun ones too - I'm wishing there was somewhere that imported some of the ones you've all mentioned - they look amazing!
> 
> Heres a link to my favorite brand here in the UK - Hobgoblin - https://www.wychwood.co.uk/beers/
> 
> even if you can't get the beers stateside the website is pretty cool


That is a cool site! I feel like I need a Hobgoblin pint glass.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Followup on the Hobgoblin beer - you can get it at World Market here in the states, along with Hobgoblin spit roast steak potato chips. Sounds like they'd go pretty well with some beer....

https://www.worldmarket.com/search.do?query=hobgoblin


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

My new favorite is definitely Traveler's! Really good!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll stand by my post from last year! That doesn't mean I'm not looking for a better one...

The pumpkin ales at out in force. Picked up a few in Delaware last week but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Montauk just released one that I'm really liking. I think it's their first year. Also hoping to try all of the crazy variations Coney Island Brewing has at their brew operation this week. It's like the usual Freaktoberfests with extra bells and whistles, so could be great or terrible.

I'll have to re-try the Traveler's. I don't remember it well!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Here are the only two pumpkin beers we've tried so far this year. The stout is definitely our favorite of the two. I love the packaging and can design for these two particular beers. The grocery stores here haven't had a great selection of pumpkin beer, unfortunately. Still looking to try some more soon.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried one by Susquehanna Brewing last weekend on the recommendation of a local bartender who also likes Pumpkin Ales. He was right plus it was on the house.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

My new favorite brew, maybe tied with Shipyard..... plus the label!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought these two pumpkin beers the other day. Our grocery store already had CHRISTMAS BEER out, which irritated me, and almost all of the pumpkin and Oktoberfest beer was gone. But I managed to find these two!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

They stopped making Traveler's Pumpkin Shandy. It was the best one I've had except from a private maker. Last year it seemed to be everywhere, now it's extinct!


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

My new favorite is New Belgium's Atomic Pumpkin. Stuff is great!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Any 2019 Pumpkin Ale sightings yet? It should be soon.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Nothing down here in Texas, but I did see some Shiner Oktoberfest a couple of weeks ago (which is kinda weird honestly, seeing Oktoberfest beer in July). Hope to see some pumpkin beer soon.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> Nothing down here in Texas, but I did see some Shiner Oktoberfest a couple of weeks ago (which is kinda weird honestly, seeing Oktoberfest beer in July). Hope to see some pumpkin beer soon.


Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale and Sam Adams Octoberfest are the only ones I've seen in stores so far in FL. We are huge fans of Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale so anxiously awaiting it's arrival....


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Look what I found this afternoon!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

We saw the most amazing Hop Farms (more like Hop Forests) while on vacation. They were so beautiful I pulled the car over to take pictures. The fields were surreal & the intense smell of the hops was intoxicating.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Pumpkin Ales should be hitting the distributors any day. Some have probably already started. Contribute on what you see out there and what you've tried. As I said before, these are hit and miss, more to the latter. But some of them are actually really good. I still miss Travelers who stopped brewing them 2 years ago.


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Keeping an eye out! My fave is Elysian Night Owl and Atomic Pumpkin by New Belgium.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

Here are my top must have for those cool autumn days:
Southern Tier Pumking (if you haven’t had it, you need to find it)
Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale (Undeniably pumpkin)
Southern Tier Warlock
Dogfish Punkin’
Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin
Two Roads Roadsmary’s Baby
Avery Rumpkin (definitely a treat)
Sam Adams Pumpkin Patch and 20lbs is pumpkin

I need to find Cigar City’s Good Gourd this year, haven’t had that one yet.

If anyone here homebrews, I’d be happy to share my solid All Grain Pumpkin Ale Recipe that I brew every August so it’s ready for Autumn and our annual Halloween party. I’ll give you a secret ingredient- you must play halloween music while brewing it to really get in the spirit!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

PutnamHaunt said:


> Here are my top must have for those cool autumn days:
> Southern Tier Pumking (if you haven’t had it, you need to find it)
> Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale (Undeniably pumpkin)
> Southern Tier Warlock
> ...


Avery Rumpkin is amazing but ABV 16.3% is to high for me. I usually split one with hubby.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Picked this up at Publix today


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

Now that looks like something I’ll definitely get if I can find it in my area!


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

Just saw that Southern Tier has released this year’s Pumking already! Usually it’s August that I start my journey into my favorite fall brew’s. I can’t wait for Southern Tier’s Harvest Ale. That’s the beer that kicks off the season for me!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

No activity here lately... I was out a few weeks ago but it was still early, only saw a few. Will be stopping at a large store next week and I expect to see many there.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

My local Total Wine stores have many fall favors out now. I've been able to try a few new brews already this season. Can't wait for the temps to start cooling off so it will start to feel like fall!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It feels like it here in SE Pennsylvania. Days are warm but not humid, nights are getting cooler. My pool is still over 70 so it's great to cool off yet.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Interested in Jaques Au Lantern. Low ABV 6.3. Thoughts? 








Jacques Au Lantern | Evolution Craft Brewing Company


Jacques Au Lantern is a Pumpkin Beer style beer brewed by Evolution Craft Brewing Company in Salisbury, MD. Score: 83 with 276 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-13-2022.




www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Elysian Pumpkin Pack is really good (4 different beers, including my fav Night Owl) and reasonably priced at BevMo. Had a couple Epic Imperial Pumpkin beers; the regular one was garbage, but I tried out the barrel-aged version this evening and it was pretty good. Shipyard Pumpkinhead is solid as always. I assume Voodoo Ranger Atomic Pumpkin is still undrinkable, but have seen it in store.  Tried out Ace Pumpkin Cider this past weekend and wasn't thrilled. Sam Adams Jack-O was the first one I tried this year and was pretty good, if subtle.

But if you want it done right, you've got to brew it yourself.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a few cans of Southern Tier's Pumkin to go through tonight. What will be in your glasses tonight?


----------

